# Carty's New Mars Hydro TSW-2000



## Carty (Mar 2, 2022)

It's pretty cool when a company asks you to test their new light and quite an honor.   Maybe they seen my bud production and new it could be improved upon.. a lot.   lol.

OTW soon is a TSW-2000 LED grow light assembly from Mars Hydro which will upgrade my current light to almost twice the power.









The most convenient feature of this new light is the dimmer switch


 made easily accessible. which gives me the ability to slowly get used to this stronger light.. but you know I'm gonna
max it out during flower huh?  hehe.

I'd like to make this very 1st grow with this light something that stands out, so the question is,  do I grow Autos or break out 6 feminized photo periods, which I now have some elite
genetics to choose from.

So,  I'm going to put up a list to see what you people would like me to run ok...  

*Autos Feminized*
Gambian F7 Auto by Rollit
Blueberry F2 by Alaskagrown  

*Goat & Monkey Seeds Feminized photo periods*
Probation Violation (Dawgs Waltz x Triangle Kush)
Blue Angel  (Hells Angel OG x Blueberry Indica)
Blue Triangle (Blue Dream x Triangle Kush)
..........  few more on the way to choose from ..........
Hoping for,  BomminGranny & Dubble Trouble

I'm truly leaning towards running some photo periods on this 1st run.  6 feminized seeds in 2gal felt pots be a nice start.  

The new light will be replacing 3 lights I currently run in my larger tent.  Going to make life much easier for this handicapped man..    

From unpacking the new light when it arrives to hanging it up and maybe even finishing the current grow under it if it arrives soon..  this is gonna be fun so stay tuned for an in
depth look into this new light..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Carty said:


> It's pretty cool when a company asks you to test their new light and quite an honor.   Maybe they seen my bud production and new it could be improved upon.. a lot.   lol.
> 
> OTW soon is a TSW-2000 LED grow light assembly from Mars Hydro which will upgrade my current light to almost twice the power.
> 
> ...


They pick the right guy Good Luck
Do photos


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

Cant wait to see your setup brother.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 2, 2022)

Goat and Monkey for the win


----------



## Airbone (Mar 2, 2022)

Awesomeness bro…
Can’t wait to see what that new light does!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

remember one thing it is a Mars 
But great deal


----------



## gmo (Mar 2, 2022)

Awesome! My vote goes to either one of the photoperiod crosses with Triangle in 'em


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 2, 2022)

Looking forward to the results whichever you choose


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

They are all good genetics brother.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 2, 2022)

Carty said:


> It's pretty cool when a company asks you to test their new light and quite an honor.   Maybe they seen my bud production and new it could be improved upon.. a lot.   lol.
> 
> OTW soon is a TSW-2000 LED grow light assembly from Mars Hydro which will upgrade my current light to almost twice the power.
> 
> ...


I have some goat and  monkey blue angel seeds, will be watching yours. Currently have goat and monkey Ultimate OG.

Good luck,

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

Im going to start collecting Autos. Carty got me hooked when i grew out his Gabagoo.


----------



## ness (Mar 2, 2022)

Carty sending much Luck with these lights


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

OK Deep Breath ............ Now tell me how many fingers am I holding


----------



## Carty (Mar 2, 2022)

Wow.. Mars guys better hurry huh.  LoL

This light is great for me to test because with my broke self, it's at the top end of what I'd spend on a light.. and the new diodes seem to perform well.
My buddy BushDr runs one and loves it..

I will be doing one of my better threads, lots of photos along the way .  
I'm leaning towards the Blue Angel strain.
The Hells Angels OG has peeked my interest..


----------



## Carty (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289509


Don't like the way Rosterman is standing behind me...lol


----------



## Carty (Mar 2, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I have some goat and  monkey blue angel seeds, will be watching yours. Currently have goat and monkey Ultimate OG.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Bubba


At my buddy's place we are growing the Ultimate OG, TK S1 &
Skitty G all by Goat & Monkey.   Going over tomorrow to check on them..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Carty said:


> Don't like the way Rosterman is standing behind me...lol


THAT'S NOT MY FINGER


----------



## Bubba (Mar 3, 2022)

Carty said:


> Wow.. Mars guys better hurry huh.  LoL
> 
> This light is great for me to test because with my broke self, it's at the top end of what I'd spend on a light.. and the new diodes seem to perform well.
> My buddy BushDr runs one and loves it..
> ...


Most anything with "OG" in the name peeks my interest.

Bubba


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2022)

In for the show brothrr.


----------



## Carty (Mar 5, 2022)

Light is on the way so should have it operational next week..  and of course to make my decision so much easier,

people keep sending me seeds, the last a box from GT..  included 1/4 of the Vault collective.. think I'm set for life.. lol

and this other guys sends me feminized cookies... some clown.   hahahaha.   hey, was nice chatting at ya on the phone

finally my friend..


----------



## ness (Mar 5, 2022)

Carty said:


> Light is on the way so should have it operational next week..  and of course to make my decision so much easier,
> 
> people keep sending me seeds, the last a box from GT..  included 1/4 of the Vault collective.. think I'm set for life.. lol
> 
> ...



Hope your new light works with ease.  Happy growing


----------



## Carty (Mar 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hope your new light works with ease.  Happy growing



Is that a poke girl... lol.   u still having troubles with getting yours setup properly.?   did customer service help u..

Sure hope you get it dialed in..  nothing better then a daytime spectrum.

should have my light next week all goes well, then I can finish these under it the last 3wks or so..


----------



## giggy (Mar 6, 2022)

i have flowered under the wrong light before. supposedly the buds are a little smaller but sweeter. there are a lot of people that flower with metal halide.  hope you get em straight ness.


----------



## giggy (Mar 6, 2022)

looking good brother, i'm gonna call you later today. matter of fact i got to make three calls this evening.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 6, 2022)

Carty said:


> At my buddy's place we are growing the Ultimate OG, TK S1 &
> Skitty G all by Goat & Monkey.   Going over tomorrow to check on them..


Thats at least 3 of us on the goat and monkey Ultimate OG right now....

Bubba


----------



## Witchking (Mar 6, 2022)

Excited to see the Mars in action Carty. I have been toying with the idea of switching to LED's for a while now, but they are rather expensive and I am afraid I will be disappointment somehow. However I gotta find a way to reduce my power bill.


----------



## Carty (Mar 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> looking good brother, i'm gonna call you later today. matter of fact i got to make three calls this evening.



It was nice chatting with ya brother... 



Bubba said:


> Thats at least 3 of us on the goat and monkey Ultimate OG right now....
> 
> Bubba





And just couldn't resist starting these S1 seeds of the Triangle Kush.  If a breeder uses 1 strain to cross everything to,
then THAT is their stellar strain and should be grown out..  just flipped into flower at Atilla's house..



Witchking said:


> Excited to see the Mars in action Carty. I have been toying with the idea of switching to LED's for a while now, but they are rather expensive and I am afraid I will be disappointment somehow. However I gotta find a way to reduce my power bill.



Hey brother...  took me years to talk my buddy Atilla into switching to LED lighting.  and he had the lights already.
2 older but daytime spectrum lights with full spectrum.  took him 2 grows and now says he'll never switch back.
so now he's sitting on 10 of the 1000w hps ballasts setups..  

Mar's Hydro has them in all price ranges..  they've actually come down with all the competition out there..

If your a bigger more serious grower, check out the commercial line.  Let me know if your serious, see if I can get
you 10% off..  hehe.


----------



## Carty (Mar 6, 2022)

You can't beat this light for less then $300


----------



## Carty (Mar 9, 2022)

Ladybug and I had a little chat and when I asked her if I should do 2 strains I got " The Look " ... NO.   1 Strain.

Jeez, okay..

Blue Angel @  6 feminized seedlings..











It's quite evident my bro over at Goat & Monkey Seeds cannot count.  10 seeds instead of 6.  NICE

The new light is otw, should arrive in a few day..  I'll do an unpacking video when it does..


----------



## Carty (Mar 10, 2022)

Light be here today...  gee, think I'm a little jazzed.


----------



## Carty (Mar 11, 2022)

Love the sound of a UPS Truck stopping out front..















Easy to install drivers
& dimmer.





I used electrical tape to secure all the lines together nice n neat




The light is hung, but I'll readjust it to raise it higher.


----------



## Carty (Mar 11, 2022)

The light was so easy from unpacking the well packed light, to installing the drivers to hanging it.
Powered it up at 50% power. Warmed it up and now at 75%.. 
She's bright cranked up.


----------



## ness (Mar 11, 2022)

Looking good Carty.  Doesn't the Mars Hydro get hot in the grow tent?  Happy Growing


----------



## Carty (Mar 12, 2022)

Not really..  it's really about air flow.  And location, see we already have to run our A/C keeping that bedroom at 72f.

Drawing in cool air, exhausting out hot air thru the upper vent holes yesterday after running for hours  the room was
at 78f and 60% humidity.   Light at 80%.  I'm pretty happy with it.

Oh and get this Ness..  The 2 Meanwell drivers on top/back of the light have extra long cables giving me the option
to locate them just outside the tent if heat is an issue.  If it gets hot for me during summer, I switch and run my lights
at night, off during day.  

Gonna be cool to see how they look in a week, the buds were just beginning to stack..


----------



## ness (Mar 12, 2022)

Carty looking yummy.  What is the temp you like to use in a grow tent?  

I have beans soaking in pH water.  I'll be planting soon.  Then I'll see what my lights will do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

What's the cost for those lights if you had to buy them?


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What's the cost for those lights if you had to buy them?


Mars Hydro TSW-2000 Full Spectrum Hydroponic LED Grow Light (mars-hydro.com)


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

They have sales regularly, but usually a good one for 4/20, and you can combine discount codes too!

This one is cool too


MARS HYDRO FC-E3000 LED GROW LIGHT FOR INDOOR PLANTS FULL SPECTRUM 300W 3FTX3FT 4FTX4FT COVERAGE (mars-hydro.com)

But MORE $$$$
Bubba


----------



## ness (Mar 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What's the cost for those lights if you had to buy them?



I'll look back at the right price, but they were $200. and some change.


----------



## ness (Mar 13, 2022)

Hopper the SZHLUX  PT 4000 Light 6 by 6  is now $189.99, I know I payed $229. for mine.  Will see what they can do.


----------



## gmo (Mar 14, 2022)

Got anything to enter in to Bud Picture of the Month? We need entries!


----------



## giggy (Mar 14, 2022)

Well looks like I missed to start, green MOJO brother rock that light.


----------



## Carty (Mar 15, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Looking good Carty.  Doesn't the Mars Hydro get hot in the grow tent?  Happy GrowingView attachment 290204





ness2 said:


> Carty looking yummy.  What is the temp you like to use in a grow tent?
> 
> I have beans soaking in pH water.  I'll be planting soon.  Then I'll see what my lights will do.  View attachment 290288



Hey Ness...  now I know most commercial growers shoot for lower temps and all,  but for those of us on a strict budget this can not always be achieved so easily.  Temps are not as important, just keep them under 88, any faster you go thru a time warp.  oh crap, that's back to the future.  hahaha.   but seriously,  88f is about tops.  I keep my house at 72f.  By drawing in these temps I seem to stay ahead of the hotter temps.  Usually running around 82f.
And what you want if possible is a 10 degree difference in day and night temps.  so if I run 82f lights on and 72f with lights off, for me that's perfecto.. 



WeedHopper said:


> What's the cost for those lights if you had to buy them?



You do know they are a sponsor on this site.   I believe this light is like $269 or there abouts without looking.
And please, since this is a  " Mars Hydro "  sponsored thread,  please don't mention any other lights or products
on this particular thread ok..  I"d sure appreciate everyone...  and no WH.. it wasn't you... hahahaha. it was Nessy..



giggy said:


> Well looks like I missed to start, green MOJO brother rock that light.



You may be late dude,  but you always show up to the party... hehe.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 15, 2022)

Carty said:


> Ladybug and I had a little chat and when I asked her if I should do 2 strains I got " The Look " ... NO.   1 Strain.
> 
> Jeez, okay..
> 
> ...


Yes, I have noticed they always "extrafy" your order.

Bubba


----------



## Carty (Mar 15, 2022)

$259 for the TSW-2000
and well worth it


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2022)

So that would be good in a 3x4.


----------



## Carty (Mar 16, 2022)

Perfect bro...  the light is like 20 x 22" and has quite the footprint.  the dimmer switch makes it so you can use it in
applications from a 4 x 4 tent on down.   Turned down to halfway matches the light it replaced.. just going to 75%
is incredible, all the way up it's like daytime.  and it doesn't cook the room.. 

Hey, I wonder if they'll give me a discount code to use for peeps who visit my thread.  Carty10 gets ya 10% off or something eh?  I can try.

2 plants have come down.. the runts of course.  both have seeds it looks like, so far harvested 10 off plant #1.
These 2 plants I'll most likely gift the seeds away to anyone who wants to test them or goof off.. be good filler
plants, about 1/2oz ea.. little more maybe..

The 4 larger plants I'm shooting for that 1.5oz mark per plant..  they'll be running a few more days easily.. they'd
pull more if I ran less plants..


----------



## Carty (Mar 16, 2022)

This light brings out more colors then the light I had before..  cannot wait to do a full grow with it..  this is just a day
or so after a good flushing..


----------



## Airbone (Mar 16, 2022)

Looking great brother!


----------



## Carty (Mar 16, 2022)

These 4 are at day 54 in these shots...  figure this strain will do 60 easily, but if seeds are not breaking thru yet to
fall into the dirt, I'll keep pushing them.  I wanna see just how potent they are. 

I cut down the 2 little runts mostly for seeds,  still, great looking weed..







10 viable seeds so far and the hanging plant hasn't even been checked yet.  the method I use I usually get
anywhere from 10 to 30 seeds off a plant.  this was a very light pollen drop as I wanted more smoke..


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 17, 2022)

That Mars Hydro looks like it is doing an awesome job for you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2022)

Carty me thinks that will be my next light system. Gotta run it by the Wife.


----------



## Carty (Mar 18, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> That Mars Hydro looks like it is doing an awesome job for you.



I cannot wait to do a full run under
this light and see just what its capable of..







WeedHopper said:


> Carty me thinks that will be my next light system. Gotta run it by the Wife.



It's a really nice light.  Thanks brother


----------



## Carty (Mar 18, 2022)

Show her this







And








These 2 have a few more days










Goat & Monkey's "Blue Angel "
Mmmmm  Hell's Angels OG x
Blueberry Indica.. feminized
Photo periods.
Seeds germinating past 2 days so almost planting time


----------



## Carty (Mar 18, 2022)

So far I've collected 35 seeds off 
of the Gamhazn f2.  Now have F3
stock.. nice..


----------



## Paris Henson (Mar 18, 2022)

tasty!!!


----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)

looking good brother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2022)

Good job brother.


----------



## Carty (Mar 21, 2022)

Just love starting new babies...  3 days,  can always tell when you have good seed stock.   Soaked in water less then
24hrs and all  sank, some sank within minutes..
2 days later after placing into damp paper towels, inside baggie and then inside an oven mit to keep warm and dark.

Every one of the 6 had 2" tails..  any shorter and your risking the tap root curling and the seedling getting lost on which way is up..  had 2 do this during germination.. what will happen is you place a seedling in with a tiny root just beginning to show, but when you plant it it curves and then has to curve again to go downward... ugh.

Always germinate your seedlings to the point of a 2" minimum tail.. that one more day will make a big difference in your survival percentage..








Also wanted to point out my seed sponsor G&M Seeds always includes extra's in his 6pks of seeds, this had 10.


----------



## Carty (Mar 23, 2022)

5 of 6 babies are now up...  #6 went MIA.  As in, it never showed and I was unable to locate it to check on it..

So, I replaced it with 3 non germinated seeds of Irene x White Runtz hoping at least 1 would pop up soon by
just watering the soil and keeping them moist..  fingers crossed..


----------



## Carty (Mar 24, 2022)

Time to lower the light a bit...


----------



## Carty (Mar 24, 2022)

Just might need to upgrade my exhaust fan to something with a speed control switch so I can dial it in..  I'm pretty
sure Mars Hydro carries things such as that, so off to see what they got and can do for me..  

Looks like 1 of the Irene x White Runtz is beginning to push it's way thru the dirt..  remember, no germination done on the 3 seeds I put down of it to do a true out in the wild test.. seeds fall to the ground, ground usually freezes.. soon as ground stays above 55f seeds slowly awaken,  it rains, seed  stays wet for days in a row and BAM...  nature finds a way.


----------



## Carty (Mar 24, 2022)

I wanted to point out a big big advantage of this light and one of it's features..

Take a look at the photo and see all the extra wiring bundled up on top of the light..   this allows you to remove the
ballasts and on/off with dimmer switch all outside the tent to reduce heat.  Not attempting to sell you this feature
down the road as some might..  nice.  summer I might be using it... lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2022)

Carty said:


> . remember, no germination done on the 3 seeds I put down of it to do a true out in the wild test.. seeds fall to the ground, ground usually freezes.. soon as ground stays above 55f seeds slowly awaken,  it rains, seed  stays wet for days in a row and BAM...  nature finds a way.


I put one of your Gabagoo in dirt Wednesday late. Waiting to see if she likes mother natures way.
I do that a lot and usually have pretty good results.
Gonna grow her outside instead of waiting to setup my grow room. She will be in a pot where I can move her if needed.


----------



## Carty (Mar 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I put one of your Gabagoo in dirt Wednesday late. Waiting to see if she likes mother natures way.
> I do that a lot and usually have pretty good results.
> Gonna grow her outside instead of waiting to setup my grow room. She will be in a pot where I can move her if needed.



Just did that with 3 Irene x White Runtz to see this in the morning check..





The others are a few days old and coming along nicely under this new light.


----------



## Carty (Mar 31, 2022)

Time for that 1 week update.   

I can see a nice difference in the vegetative growth of this new light.  And having the dimmer switch is such a blessing, instead of raising and lowering light as often,  I can simply adjust the strength if need be.

At a week old the 5 Blue Angle photo periods from Goat & Monkey are performing well and very uniform..

The 3 Irene x White Runtz in 1 pot,  hmmm?   what to do.  lol












Don't forget your additives...





plus base foods of choice..  I start to feed at end of week 1 at 1/4 strength


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2022)

Another great job.


----------



## Carty (Mar 31, 2022)

My Miss Piggy 2yrs ago grown outdoors in Mass..


----------



## Carty (Apr 5, 2022)

Blue Angel few days ago... much bigger today..  I've done my little trick recently where I remove the Cotyledon, aka round leaf, and the first single bladed leaf.  IMHO this helps promote upward growth in the plant as it can now concentrate more energies on reaching for light..  seems to work as I'll show you updates in a few days.






Plant #2 is almost always my favorite plant... weird.





Plants seemed to be looking a little pale so I gave them all a nice big shot of Surge by Roots Organics.





I had all 3 testers pop up of the Irene x White Runtz,  plucked the center plant to give them room









Loving the dimmer switch.. I turn lights down a little bit about an hour before lights off.. then back up a
few after lights on..  lol


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 5, 2022)

That looks like a nice light Carty. I will have to consider MARSHYDRO for my next tent.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2022)

Looking good brother.
I dropped another Gabagoo a few days ago. Waiting to see the head pop thru the soil.
The other Gabagoo is looking good so far.
Also dropped 2 zkittle Autos that was gifted to me.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 5, 2022)

Carty said:


> I wanted to point out a big big advantage of this light and one of it's features..
> 
> Take a look at the photo and see all the extra wiring bundled up on top of the light..   this allows you to remove the
> ballasts and on/off with dimmer switch all outside the tent to reduce heat.  Not attempting to sell you this feature
> down the road as some might..  nice.  summer I might be using it... lolView attachment 291166



I've held them in my hands with the lights on max. They're warm, but not uncomfortably so. If they were, I would say they were under powered for the 300W task (150W each). All the real heat seems to come from the LEDs themselves. As much as I like these lights, I would have preferred an option for wiring like the picture they put in their Amazon ad.


----------



## Carty (Apr 6, 2022)

Thank you everyone...  Yeah, gotta love how they daisy chain these lights with a data cord that is like a phone cord eh?
cleans things up nicely.  

Hey Weedhopper...  I'm hoping someone steps up and makes some Gabagoo seeds..  hoping Argo will..  I'm down to
just 5 again... lol.   gifted them all out to friends.. muwahahaha.

Things are moving along great.





My favy #2


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2022)

I have never made seeds in my life. You will have to give me some pointers. Fraid Ive never allowed males to live long enough to pollinate my girls.


----------



## Carty (Apr 7, 2022)

Can teach you a cool method I only use in autos.  Just did it, wound up with 60 seeds off 6 plants.  So you don't lose your crop to seeds, yet give yourself more seed stock.. fairly simple..
All about watching the male daily after he shows sex.  They begin to swell, start to droop, so daily checks important. 
By this time, females have shown sex.  Yet few hairs are exposed to collect pollen.
When male opens 5 or 6 calyx and dump pollen, cut him, shake over favorite lady, kill him.. walla.  See, because of timing and limited hairs, seed production is at a min...


----------



## Carty (Apr 7, 2022)

Gamhazn F3 was born.
I love this plant and what it produces.  Hitting some atm.  Soft rotten fruit taste.
Nice floaty stone, 3rd hit tingles body.. nice
Wondering how the Gambian without the Haze will be..


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)

Well my Gabagoo# 1 is looking good. It's almost 2 weeks from seed.
Gabagoo #2, I planted 3 days ago is trying to pop it's head up. And one of the 2 zkittle Autos I planted head is up and getting started. The other is trying to poke its head up.
100% germination rate. Good ole mother natures way.


----------



## Carty (Apr 8, 2022)

Right on bro...
Tomorrow is watering day and I'll do an update then.. looking great..


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

Lost one of my zkittles to a god damn bird.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 9, 2022)

BB gun. Be careful of the neighbors.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

Believe it or not. I have a Red Ryder with a scope just for that purpose. And I spank squirrels with it too.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 11, 2022)

Carty said:


> Thank you everyone...  Yeah, gotta love how they daisy chain these lights with a data cord that is like a phone cord eh?
> cleans things up nicely.
> 
> Hey Weedhopper...  I'm hoping someone steps up and makes some Gabagoo seeds..  hoping Argo will..  I'm down to
> ...



Nice! I see you have yellow sticky "leaf manglers" up to catch flies. I use them too but somehow always wind up getting leaves caught up in them.


----------



## Carty (Apr 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lost one of my zkittles to a god damn bird.



oh wow... heard of a lot of losses, not to many bird stories..  I tried growing in Zion Nat Park when I worked there in 1981.  The deer would find them every dang time.  try getting it more established next time before placing it outside.. chicken wire bro...  sorry for the loss.. sniff sniff



WeedHopper said:


> Believe it or not. I have a Red Ryder with a scope just for that purpose. And I spank squirrels with it too.



hahaha... nice.  but with a scope.  not a fighting chance for dem pooor squirrels..  lol.  



bombtombadll said:


> Nice! I see you have yellow sticky "leaf manglers" up to catch flies. I use them too but somehow always wind up getting leaves caught up in them.



Oh yeah... my wife gets them caught in her hair, her arms, etc... lol.   I use them for fungus gnats, about the only thing I battle regularly..


----------



## Carty (Apr 12, 2022)

Let's see what's going on in the tent today...  your gonna see some changes.   made the mistake of switching back to photo periods when I was just getting going with Autos again.  yup, got distracted, happens to all of us.  So, the photo periods went to Atilla's place to finish out, transferred an auto to him also..  back to autos


----------



## gmo (Apr 13, 2022)

Awesome, Carty!

Please don't forget to get a bud entered in to the Bud Picture of the Month contest:


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/april-2022-bud-picture-of-the-month-entries.80719/


----------



## Carty (Apr 16, 2022)

Just some updated shots....  me thinks I need to raise my light up more.  plants getting a bit washed out.

Going to try using 2 sets of rachet straps and connecting them directly to the hooks that go to the 4 corners of the
light instead of using the extension wires.  This will raise the light up a good foot almost.  Any higher and I think I'd need to put the ballasts on the outside to avoid contacting the tent and just not safe.  We've also talked about swapping the 2 tents out and putting the taller tent outside the closet.. 

The Beserker Auto is really beginning to show some color..


----------



## Carty (Apr 18, 2022)

Wow is this light powerful... turned it up for a few days and it bleached the plants a bit..  so, tonight wifey was asleep at 9pm for early Dr appt.. so I went into the spare room and got to work.   I had to remove the wire system that comes with the light for hanging it,  hooked the yoyo hangers directly to the clips that come with the wires.

Luckily I had an extra set so I used 4 to go to all 4 corners..  raised the light up an extra foot placing it at a much better height and set it at 75%, lets see how it does now.. 

I can raise it up another few inches but need help supporting the light as I raise each corner, trim off the excess rope from the yoyo hangers.. and btw, what is that stuff, parachute rope.. man is it  tough...














Bedtime







Couldn't be happier with temps too...


----------



## Carty (Apr 18, 2022)

Really looking forward to finishing these up and getting the next batch of autos from Berserk Autos into the tent.

Thank you Mars Hydro for this very cool light that I'm slowly getting dialed in..


----------



## Carty (Apr 22, 2022)

Gambian f7








Raising the light another foot making all the difference..


----------



## Carty (Apr 22, 2022)

And we are off.. these 3 misfits be done soon,  next 4 are in veg and already in the large tent at 9 days old.. 
  My Blue Vangoo Auto
Kush Van Stitch x Sour60/Blue Streak f3





Berserker#7205 genetics


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2022)

How many weeks have those been in flower?


----------



## Carty (Apr 23, 2022)

What do you mean, their just babies bro....   hahahaha...   sorry, I had to..

The others are autos I've totally messed up on learning this new light.  had it to close and to cranked up, bleached them good in just days.  raised it up another foot and walla.  These are 7wks into a 10wk flower cycle and should be 3x's the size they are.  I also left them in 1gal pots as an experiment, that failed big time.   

The Berserker in the 2gal felt pot is doing ok.. but I know I can do much much better.

I think the soil changes had a lot to do with it to..  Strawberry Fields Forever baby..  this Choco Loco blows for indoor use.. way to heavy, not enough perlite.  last time trying to save $8.  no, back to Autos, no shortcuts, dial this new light in...  

Berskerker Auto 

















Gambian F7 left in 1gal pots are just struggling and not worthy of  showing to anyone.  part of me just wants to crap  can them and start over, lesson learned.. we'll see.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2022)

Not enough room in the one gallon pots for the tap root I'm guessing.


----------



## Carty (Apr 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Not enough room in the one gallon pots for the tap root I'm guessing.



Knew better,  yet wanted to test.. nope.
Plastic pots doesn't air trim root tips like felt pots do. Root bound prolly..


----------



## Carty (Apr 24, 2022)

Left plant in 2gal felt pot so much better and just a week older
 Mid May for all..
Last grow finished nice under this TSW 2000.


----------



## Carty (Apr 28, 2022)

Flushing the big girl,

 gave up on the others
Up potting tonight the 4 and starting 8 new Autos..
4 Dark Jedi x Grape Dosi Breath. Berserker feminized seeds.
4 Gamhazn f3 I just made, regs.. hope to get 5 to 6..

Time to start rolling some autos every 30days..


----------



## Carty (Apr 28, 2022)

Luckily we have Super Skunk f5 and some others coming down here soon.. thank God for a partner I give genetics and plants to..


----------



## Carty (Apr 30, 2022)

Berserker7205 autos 














Next batch of girls get up potted tomorrow and 8 new babies to be started ..


----------



## Mac420 (May 1, 2022)

Carty said:


> Berserker7205 autos
> View attachment 295502
> View attachment 295503
> View attachment 295504
> ...


Looking mega tasty there buddy


----------



## Mac420 (May 1, 2022)

I just popped one my own seeds there today so hopefully I get a female lol. Its a cross of lsd-25 auto and frosty gelato auto. So I'm looking forward to that thought y not throw it in and see so 3gal fab pot for that today its popped with root in paper towel. If it a boy im goin put it with a blue cheese auto and then seed that and see if can get something interesting. Really loving the strains your doin I will have to try get some those and try em. Ur girls look lovely and frosty like mega nice . I'm just working out some annoying bits at min but girls lookin good.


----------



## Carty (May 1, 2022)

Thanks Mac..  always nice to meet someone with an interest in autos.  I got away from growing for almost 5yrs, and autos is what looked to fit my new living situation better.  On and off for a bit but now hooked back on this wonderful plant.  Berserker7205 has chosen some stellar genetics to mix together..  he's not hard to find.. 

The big girl just had her 3rd flushing, gotta love them colors as she starts to flush everything out and as the nutrients are no longer avail, the plant goes thru deficiencies that just look amazing.  and much better smoke.  

Stay tuned campers... hehe


----------



## Witchking (May 1, 2022)

Those look great Carty. That gives me encouragment as I just switched over to LED. First time ever. I have heard lots of great things, but I am also a person who is very resistant to change.


----------



## Carty (May 2, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Those look great Carty. That gives me encouragment as I just switched over to LED. First time ever. I have heard lots of great things, but I am also a person who is very resistant to change.



Hey WKing... how ya  doing man.   understand the feeling to resist.  I loved my 600w hps & cool tube setup running AK47 in a nice SCROG setup.. yeah.   I took a 4yr break, came back smaller and a 400w hps and did quite well..
heat has always been an issue, living in a hot swamp, even running light at night was difficult.

Let me help ya.  lol.  My 1st two lights is where I learned the most.  Funny part is, Mars Hydro was my 1st.  I learned all about the term "Blurple" then.  passed it along to a buddy who still uses it for starting plants and does great.  but not near strong enough for what I needed.

3 lights later I was doing pretty good.   Then Mars Hydro asked me to test this one and I"ve fallen in love with all the features, especially the dimmer switch.  I put them to bed the last hour on a low setting.. wake up same way then up to 80% all day.  100% makes the ballasts heat up much more, so dialed it in where I found a happy spot.

What size tent or room you have...  this light barely fit in a 2 x 2.5' tent..  talk about a nice footprint though.. haha.

Spectrum.. it's this new whiter looking spectrum that does best.. you can see a bit of a yellow glare on this one showing how close they are to mimicking a hps light.. UV and other colors, red, blue are in there.. and I'd bet I can get you a 10% discount you order thru the site using my name...  I love the thang..

I'm thinking Saturday... chop chop


----------



## Carty (May 2, 2022)

Last night I started the next batch in this setup....

Berserker Autos again.. loving his works.

Forgotten Cookies by Mephisto  x  Grape Dosi Breath by Roc Bud








The Forgotten Cookies Auto sounds incredible..  love me some Mephisto too.. 

*Forgotten Cookies of the Mephisto Artesian Collection:*  Two strains we thought would blend exceptionally well and be highly complementary to each other were Forum Stomper (Girl Scout Cookies x Sour Stomper) and Fugue State (Amnesia Haze BX1 x Walter White).  

Looking forward to this one... thanks Berserker_7205


----------



## ness (May 2, 2022)

Looking good up in there Carty.  I'll be starting some of your Baby Yoda OG 11 x Grape Dosi Breath Auto's soon.  I'm looking forward to it. Have a good day.


----------



## Carty (May 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Looking good up in there Carty.  I'll be starting some of your Baby Yoda OG 11 x Grape Dosi Breath Auto's soon.  I'm looking forward to it. Have a good day.


Why thank ya..
Ah, those are by Berserker_7205 
You might see a bit of weird leaf curl on certain phenos.  This is the Blueberry showing thru.. one of mine, the runt, has..
On left




Worse smaller if you look back.  Usually grow out of it.. 
Enjoy.. and NO solo cups girl.. lol


----------



## Carty (May 4, 2022)

Finishing up..


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

Enjoy that harvest Neighbor!

what kind of odors does that girl emit?


----------



## Carty (May 10, 2022)

Once she dries up she smells of Vanilla Coffee with sweet hidden undertones and not too loud until you break open
a bud.  Her high is incredible, if not for my Dad's surprise visit she'd just now be coming down.  then he gets to his first gas stop and his motorhome won't restart, goes back home.  Just got here today..  grrrrr...  so she came down at day 65 at just showing signs of amber heads..  and dude.  2hit stuff.  very uplifting and clear headed, probably having to do with the milky heads vs more amber.  

I love growing Autos...  what makes it difficult is when you have buddies who send you a box of photo periods like this





 making it so hard to stay in line..  my buddy Atilla is getting most of the Feminized ones tossed to him benefitting us both..  So, what can ya do but share them right?   hehe.   And thus a pkg be heading your direction soooooon.
All packed up bro and as always let ya know when they fly.  enjoy.

in this mix were a few autos..  Kushage x FLO,  Mango x LR2,  Whiteberry x FLO..   interesting.

Also...  something I donated waaaaaay back when.  LUI  x  LUI #2  2001.  omg right?    up front LUI F2 from CBGB years later..  some old genetics from Barefrog G13.  

Kudos to DrGonzo for doing preservation threads on Woodhorse's Seraphim F2 as Chris only has 1pk left of this madical medicine.  he'll also be tackling Cloud 9 for the clone only NYCD used in her mix and our goal is to find her

"      "  to THCeed who has also offered to test anything and/or make seeds outdoors up in Canada.. 

And to Gardentroll.. a brother I've known too long.. hehe.   thanks for seeding the world brother


----------



## Carty (May 10, 2022)

Speaking of dried up


----------



## Carty (May 10, 2022)

And for the 3 Berserker Autos I've been working under this light and they be loving it.  















Since these shots all 3 plants have had lower areas trimmed up and the first set of large shade leaf's at the top
removed .. what this does is creates an even canopy as it allows all the shoots covered up to now compete for
the light and take off..  the last shot that plant really needed this done to increase it's yield.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)

Looking very nice brother.


----------



## Carty (May 11, 2022)

Few days later








now to do some leaf tucking to avoid the stress of cutting on her anymore at this point


----------



## Carty (May 11, 2022)

Born on April 12th these are a day shy of 30 days.  Just hit them with their 1st dose of Humboldt Secret bud builder, forget the name.  Stacker..  I've found using this like it says, first sign of flowering, hairs..  What I usually do is do a regular feeding, then on the next watering I'll use Stacker and Calmag, both clear products.. and I soak them good.

Lets see if they react the way I hope..  the fact these Autos are almost 30 days in and not beginning to preflower much tells me these are going to be beasts when they start to come in here soon..  giving an auto time to veg longer is a good thing.  Seed to weed in 75 days,  these only have 36 days to perform their magic, is that cool or what.?


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 11, 2022)

The seed to weed comment made me wonder how old the GSC autos are. I couldn't figure out when I germinated them, but here's what they did in 49 days. 









I have a non-auto growing for 4 months that's barely as big as the runt of this litter. Now I get why you prefer autos.


----------



## Carty (May 11, 2022)

Gotta love it right man.. yours look incredible and I dig how we got another auto fan.. bro, this 2nd gen of autos after LR2 was infused with Santa Maria changed everything.. size was the biggest,  no longer just balcony weed in low light regions.. 
It's just hassle free growing IMHO


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Carty said:


> Gotta love it right man.. yours look incredible and I dig how we got another auto fan.. bro, this 2nd gen of autos after LR2 was infused with Santa Maria changed everything.. size was the biggest,  no longer just balcony weed in low light regions..
> It's just hassle free growing IMHO


Carty my Man
Looking Great as always
I have an auto question about transplanting
I have some Payote Critical that I am not sure but may now be Autos
I mixed them up. I planted all in large flower pot to see if they would pop, Older seeds. They almost all popped and just as the 1st set of leaves were forming I moved them to bigger pots. All plants survived the move except for the one a bird scoffed off on me LOL.
Now I carefully dug each seedling out keeping as much soil attached to the seedling like I always do , but with these being autos (maybe) will it stunt them?
I was able to get them just before the Tap roots got more than an inch long and the next day they are happy and growing again.
If I knew they were Regs for sure I would not be asking this question, but they could be autos,
What say yee..............


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

You are dialed in my friend.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> The seed to weed comment made me wonder how old the GSC autos are. I couldn't figure out when I germinated them, but here's what they did in 49 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, how big can those autos get. I was thinking of trying them my next grow thanks to the cannabis fairy.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, how big can those autos get. I was thinking of trying them my next grow thanks to the cannabis fairy.


I do believe Carty has transplanted to bigger pots and even topped them.
I knew one guy who topped his and the plants produced real nice weights


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, how big can those autos get. I was thinking of trying them my next grow thanks to the cannabis fairy.


MSNL's description said they could get up to 39 inches (100cm). They are all over that now with the one in the back corner over 45 inches. They have also spread out to completely cover the chiller. Wish I could grow them outside.


----------



## Carty (May 14, 2022)

pute said:


> You are dialed in my friend.


Thanks brother Pute...  I'd be much further along but I felt guilty for not growing any of Goat & Monkey's gear he sends me so I started 6  photos.. found out due to light leaks I can't run 2 tents unless both are autos.. sent the  6 over to my  partners place to run out and I'll get plenty of it..

From now on Pute, it's nothing but autos, learning more about training and creating a few of my own strains again.. autos are so much fun..



SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, how big can those autos get. I was thinking of trying them my next grow thanks to the cannabis fairy.


Hey  whatsubgirl.. hehe.  My dad still does that commercial when he calls me... wuz uuuuuuuuuuup.. too funny as he's 80 and is so cool..  
Autos can get quite large... Lowryder #1 was not designed to get large and gave the autos a bad name when americans started growing them.. it was balcony weed designed purposely to stay below 2ft, balcony height wall  is 3ft.. out of site plants to everyone..  the demand for bigger better brought out Lowrdery #2 with addition of Santa  Maria.. and wow, a new base was born called Generation 2..  what most grow now..

I had a Blue Himilaya Auto get to over 4ft and pulled 3oz..  all in 65 days.

There is a trick to getting them to stretch upward a bit most wouldn't believe..  after transition to flowering begins like mine have at 30 days from seed.  I flip my lights to 12/12 for a week to 10 days..  ya see, autos have photo periods lying dormant within and by doing this the plant does it's big stretch more pronounced IMHO and get a
nice size to them..  then I return to either 18/6 or 20/7.   No matter what I always use a dark period..  even an auto needs this time to produce oils so I never run 24/0.



TheBlackHydra said:


> I do believe Carty has transplanted to bigger pots and even topped them.
> I knew one guy who topped his and the plants produced real nice weights



I started these in 1gal orchid pots, they have LOTS of drain holes... this helps large roots get established and why I don't use felt pots in veg...  you want to allow the plant to get established with larger roots vs air trimming them yet.

After plants show sex, usually week 3 or abouts.. I up pot to my tall 2gal felt pots.. I use this style because I can fit 6 in my tent..  If you want to run less plants, go 3gal.  but always felt to flower so large roots reaching the edge get air trimmed creating feeder roots to form..  

Training is all done and now we just watch them do what they do... plant #1









#2.. and when plants are out, security must be tight.. so Mongo is on the watch lower right.. lol





#3 is a the stinkiest by a long ways..  can't wait to smell her in 3wks.. hehe





The babies are coming along just fine too..  The next to go under this awesome Mars Hydro TSW 2000

Gamhazn F3,  strain is from Alaska but F3 seeds made by me last grow... LOVE THIS STRAIN









Berseker Autos Dark Jedi x Grape Dosi Breath..    I think it should be called Red Red Wine... lol




The mystery seed still plugging along...


----------



## Carty (May 14, 2022)

Never gonna use Happy Frog again... gotta be a manure based soil because,  my house smells like poo.. zip open a tent to check on things, peeeuuuwwweeeeee.. gross.  got worse as it dried out each time and does so daily..
My bro Atilla grabbed the last 4 bags on his discount,  his went up $5 to $20 a bag 1.5cu ft.   not bad, he sold me 1.

Topped off the soil and then watered thru it.. smell is now masked pretty good.

My favorite Roots Organics is still not in stock at HTG..  they have a few but not the one I use.. 

so Ladybug got over half a 2cu ft bag of Happy Frog for all her outdoor plants... and my Oxypots..  I'm going to strip things down to just what I use to rock the 2 tents with autos..  KISS


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

Thank You
Are you topping during training at all, Plants look Great
I was always under the impression making auto seeds was pretty involved never delt with autos much myself.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

Carty said:


> Thanks brother Pute...  I'd be much further along but I felt guilty for not growing any of Goat & Monkey's gear he sends me so I started 6  photos.. found out due to light leaks I can't run 2 tents unless both are autos.. sent the  6 over to my  partners place to run out and I'll get plenty of it..
> 
> From now on Pute, it's nothing but autos, learning more about training and creating a few of my own strains again.. autos are so much fun..
> 
> ...



thanx. I have a few auto seeds now in my collection now thanx to the cannabis fairy. I thought about letting some go crazy in one of my tents. I really wanted some dank smelling weed for my next grow but I may let the autos grow before I decide the dankest weed to plant. I want some good stinky smells in my selection. My first grow included GDP and GG#4 which were both a great weed buzz and have a real nice smell and taste wise but would be nice to have real stinky stuff to choose from too. Your plants look really nice. I love checking in on you


----------



## gmo (May 15, 2022)

Got anything to get entered in to the Bud Picture of the Month contest? Even if it's from a previous grow, you can enter here: 





						May 2022 Bud Picture of the Month Entries
					

May 2022 Bud Picture of the Month contest has started!  It's time to get those pictures entered for the May 2022 BPOTM contest. Please encourage your friends and new members to enter this month! This contest is ALWAYS more fun with more participants!   There are some rules: 1) One entry per...



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Carty (May 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Thank You
> Are you topping during training at all, Plants look Great
> I was always under the impression making auto seeds was pretty involved never delt with autos much myself.



I've never really tried topping autos bro..  it's a veg thing and takes to long to recover as the plant converts over to flowering.. photo periods I top at 2wks old if my veg program is killing it..  but with autos I just think you can increase you yields better with not topping them..  but that's me.



SubmarineGirl said:


> thanx. I have a few auto seeds now in my collection now thanx to the cannabis fairy. I thought about letting some go crazy in one of my tents. I really wanted some dank smelling weed for my next grow but I may let the autos grow before I decide the dankest weed to plant. I want some good stinky smells in my selection. My first grow included GDP and GG#4 which were both a great weed buzz and have a real nice smell and taste wise but would be nice to have real stinky stuff to choose from too. Your plants look really nice. I love checking in on you



good luck finding that stink, plenty of it out there..  gotta love them  cannibis fairies..



gmo said:


> Got anything to get entered in to the Bud Picture of the Month contest? Even if it's from a previous grow, you can enter here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entered an old Purple Punch bro...  nice entries this month..  dang GMO show off... hahahahah


----------



## Carty (May 21, 2022)

Let's see what Carty has in the closet under his Mars Hydro sponsored light...   so Mr Rep for being a bit slow this week.

These plants are suffering from bad soil.. slow slow growth and I just hit them in the face with foods, lets see if I get any tip burn.  this Happy Frog soil is not meant for containers is what i think..  

Berserker Autos 36 days from seed,  buds should be further along IMHO..  topped the soil off with Strawberry Fields but the damage has already been done..  have since picked up Stfawberry Fields and Atilla and I just went in on a pallet..


----------



## Carty (May 22, 2022)

Taking a note from my northern brother Pa-Nature and did some leaf stripping tonight..  should of done it 10 days ago but with how slow these are flowering I don't think it's gonna cause any issues really..   I wound up with a huge pile of trimmed leaf and the plant still is covered in enough leaf to have good photosynthesis..


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2022)

I see star dust.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 22, 2022)

Carty said:


> Let's see what Carty has in the closet under his Mars Hydro sponsored light...   so Mr Rep for being a bit slow this week.
> 
> These plants are suffering from bad soil.. slow slow growth and I just hit them in the face with foods, lets see if I get any tip burn.  this Happy Frog soil is not meant for containers is what i think..
> 
> ...


The plants looks nice tho. Sorry about your soil problem. I’m figuring out also that the happy frog may be causing my problem. I did switch to an organic mix when I transplanted my outside plants. Now getting ready to transplant the inside ones going in 5 gallon plastic nursery pots in the next couple days. hopefully I can choose something that is not to acidic for in the tent growth For the transplant. Thinking about MG but still not sure what’s in it compared to happy frog


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2022)

I've used both and I will stick to MG.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I've used both and I will stick to MG.


Hopper, is you grow inside I forget sorry


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2022)

My grows are outside. That's why I'm growing Autos. Easier to keep camouflaged.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 22, 2022)

we are sticking with ProMix and worm castings , GH Nutes Flora Gro and Flora Micro and cal-mag with the occasional teas

no soil that is pre-loaded for our cannabis

for flowers and veggies we just use MG and some extra nutrients 

we also reuse and amend any ProMix that’s harvested from some of our pots


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My grows are outside. That's why I'm growing Autos. Easier to keep camouflaged.


I’m wondering about what is causing the low ph. Buying the pretreated nute soil maybe what’s causing my acidic soil. I liked the idea of the soil having everything they needed between my transplants with limited FF nutes until late veg and flower time but if the soil is not designed for cannabis, it may be causing more problems then benefit. I’ve been reading and studying on the subject the last few days in my spare time and have way to much info swimming around in my head. I really don’t trust the grow shop as they will want to push what they have on the shelf I’m sure and they have a stack of happy frog at the door. Looking at maybe just some organic soil and maybe add something nice that cannabis likes instead of “the majority of plants” likes


----------



## bigsur51 (May 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m wondering about what is causing the low ph. Buying the pretreated nute soil maybe what’s causing my acidic soil. I liked the idea of the soil having everything they needed between my transplants with limited FF nutes until late veg and flower time but if the soil is not designed for cannabis, it may be causing more problems then benefit. I’ve been reading and studying on the subject the last few days in my spare time and have way to much info swimming around in my head. I really don’t trust the grow shop as they will want to push what they have on the shelf I’m sure and they have a stack of happy frog at the door. Looking at maybe just some organic soil and maybe add something nice that cannabis likes instead of “the majority of plants” likes




that was my thoughts…your soil

do an experiment….get some ProMix or something similar , something with NO pre-loaded nutes

and then some loaded soil the Fox or Frog stuff

plant a plant in each pot and then grow and then do some Ph runoff tests

for extra credit , what is the formula for photosynthesis?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2022)

Pro mix BX is some great soil. I used it in Florida when I lived there. Not easy to find around here.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that was my thoughts…your soil
> 
> do an experiment….get some ProMix or something similar , something with NO pre-loaded nutes
> 
> ...






i looked for this locally and did not find any in stock. I need to fill 5 5 gallon pots. Is this the stuff you use?

The balanced reaction for photosynthesis in word form is
*Carbon dioxide + Water → Glucose  + oxygen.

don’t ask me how I know*


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 297636
> 
> i looked for this locally and did not find any in stock. I need to fill 5 5 gallon pots. Is this the stuff you use?
> 
> ...


Maybe something similar is available. I don’t know what to look for. I bought “organic” dirt for the outside grow as it didn’t have preloaded nutes but couldn’t find pro mix. It smelled great like fresh forest soil with very little large chunks of stuff but I can’t go my smell I guess. I could buy the same for the inside plants Just to try it. I defiantly know the low PH runoff of the FF preloaded soil and don’t need another example of low PH…


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 297636
> 
> i looked for this locally and did not find any in stock. I need to fill 5 5 gallon pots. Is this the stuff you use?
> 
> ...


Great Price with shipping free ?


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Yes free shipping but 2.8CU wont go far
Same price for me


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 22, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Great Price with shipping free ?


Yes but they have more than one type. Is this the type? And whats the difference between this and the “organic soil” I used in my outside plants?


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes but they have more than one type. Is this the type? And whats the difference between this and the “organic soil” I used in my outside plants?


 wait for big he uses it a lot , I never used it but remember that bag when he posted his I believe it is


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 22, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> wait for big he uses it a lot , I never used it but remember that bag when he posted his I believe it is


Yes I think so too


----------



## bigsur51 (May 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 297636
> 
> i looked for this locally and did not find any in stock. I need to fill 5 5 gallon pots. Is this the stuff you use?
> 
> ...







that is the stuff

my second choice would be Sunshine 4


----------



## bigsur51 (May 22, 2022)

this is what you want


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2022)

That's some good stuff too. But you will need to add ferts.


----------



## Carty (May 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this is what you want
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used this for over a year when I was going thru more soil..  It was great getting the 3.8cu ft bales like this... 

I'd use it again... but I'm in love with 2 soils currently and neither is really loaded with foods persay..

FF Strawberry Fields
Roots Organics basic

The RO is my favorite soil of all time.  Mixing the 2 is the best of both worlds...


----------



## Carty (May 22, 2022)

Up potted the 1 Berserker Auto that actually survived the up potting and didn't fall apart in my hands...  in just a few days in FF Strawberry Fiedls she has really perked up nicely..





The other ladies....  a final leaf stripping was done on this girl.


----------



## Carty (May 27, 2022)

What a difference a few days makes eh?

Gabagoo 2 born the 24th.  planted 4 and 3 made it above ground.. not bad for 10yr old seeds I made.. nice




Silly Rabbit by Dr Gonzo is 3 Bears OG by Mephisto x Triks and was just planted x 2 




The other Silly Rabbit sitting next to my good old Blue Vangoo..




Berserker Autos,  will not be running to many more of his genetics, to much hit and miss for me.




Gamhazn F3..  this here shows 1 up potted 5 days ago and 1 remains in a 1gal pot...





Gamhazn F3,  the 2 that remain in 1gal pots as an experiment..  




Berserker Autos around day 45


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

Carty said:


> What a difference a few days makes eh?
> 
> Gabagoo 2 born the 24th.  planted 4 and 3 made it above ground.. not bad for 10yr old seeds I made.. nice
> View attachment 298152
> ...


Beautiful Carty


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)

looking good bro.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2022)

Looking good as usual my friend.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Come on Cart You Can do a Little Better LOL


----------



## Carty (May 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Come on Cart You Can do a Little Better LOL



Oh,  it's soooo on now.. grrrrrr.. lol.

Wanna see what 3 days of growth looks like when your running a Mars Hydro TSW-2000 light..  
1st up the flowering Berserker Autos...  2 are the Cookies x Grape Dosi Breath fems and 1 Dark Jedi x GDB.

Dark Jedi cross











The Dark Jedi x Grape Dosi Breath is by looks my favorite... 


















Loving how things are looking for sure... running it at around 75% and getting great results...


----------



## Carty (Jun 9, 2022)

I think it's time for a nice update...  Personally I cannot wait to get more going in better soil,  Happy Frog, at least the one I bought, doesn't work for indoor containers.  Plus it smells like poo so gotta be manure based.  red water coming out from day one.. arghhh.  plants do not like it, bud size is just not there..  never again.

plants behind these 3 are looking much better and reaching for this new mars hydro light..











The 2 Cookies Reserve III  x  Grape Dosi Breath are doing ok, but this close to day 60 I feel they should be twice as thick.  something tells me I'll be running these to 75 days..








Calmag PIG





Dark Jedi  x  Grape Dosi Breath by Beserker Autos is getting huge, so yesterday I F.I.M. cut her to slow upward growth and hopefully
she'll begin to fill out in her lower branches..


















Today these began showing color changes in the pistols.. a sign of maturing.  so I hit them one last time pretty hard with foods and a nice shot of Mammoth P.


----------



## Carty (Jun 9, 2022)

I am finding on this light that the ballasts do get a big hot when you run it 100%..  but just backing it off to about 85%
makes a big difference.  Although the room temps are staying within specs with my exhaust fan pulling from just above the light..  1st time I've wished I had a bigger tent... hehe


----------



## Carty (Jun 13, 2022)

4 Days later and these babies are finally beginning to swell up... this Happy Frog soil is the worst ever... ugh.
you can see plants I"ve started since picking up the Strawberry Fields we use, they were out and settled.. sniff sniff.. ruined a 3 plant run pretty much..  you can see the manure base as you flush.. brown crapola..

Yield for sure gonna be affected, good things there is plenty of budsites on these ones..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

Yeah i stopped using FF soils and went back to MG Twice As Big Soil. Didnt care for FF soils.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 13, 2022)

Looking real nice!! Sorry didn't read the whole thread, what light cycle are you using? I run 16/8 for autos. Save a few cents on electric. . .


----------



## Carty (Jun 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah i stopped using FF soils and went back to MG Twice As Big Soil. Didnt care for FF soils.



I left you an angry face... hahaha... I love the Strawberry Fields made by FF...  but, my all time favorite, and if
in stock picking some up  tomorrow, Roots Organics...  all time favy..



BillyK said:


> Looking real nice!! Sorry didn't read the whole thread, what light cycle are you using? I run 16/8 for autos. Save a few cents on electric. . .



I feel ya on that one...  I've even added them to a flower room for photos and after showing sex I ran them on
12/12 along with the others in that room.. did quite well.   
I even do a trick when after they show sex, I up pot mine and then into the flower tent... after a week to adjust I flip my lights to 12/12 and they stretch a wee bit more... then back on 18/6..  yours would work fine...
I've run 20/4 also but never 24/0 as I believe they still need a dark cycle to create oils n such..


----------



## Carty (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

Looking good bro. Strawberry Fields reminds me of a song by the Beatles.


----------



## Carty (Jun 19, 2022)

Well... funny how fast things can change.  I took these down at day 64 because with wifey coming home from surgery we were going to have home health care workers coming in soon and I needed to get my odor under control.. so cut them down day after she went in and dried them inside a tent..  well, almost dry.. lol

the next batch is what's looking so nice..  much better in the FF Strawberry Fields is making a huge difference.

The Gamhazn F3 that finished in a 2gal felt bag







...




The Berserker Autos


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)

Enjoy that early harvest!


----------



## Carty (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Enjoy that early harvest!



Day 64 it was really quite impressive for being milky trichomes..  had to get the stink under control before the home health care workers starting popping in after wife's recent back surgery.. and it was close. lol.
and I must say, the smoke is pretty good for a week earlier then what i'd of liked..   but, this was the crap grow with the Happy Frog soil, big mistake...

Newest grow started in Strawberry Fields soil and now just grabbed 2 bags of Roots Organics.. and since Aurora has been bought out the soil mix has changed.. no more the big chunks of greasy quano to break up... another company cutting costs while raising prices.. grrrrrr.

plants middle and left are same, one was up potted at 3wks while the other was not.. confirming my
thoughts on stunting autos being related to small pots...  the weird part was the smaller pots do finish a wee bit faster... one in the other tent of these in small pot is changing colors already..
Gamhazn F3 seeds made by me of Alaskagrown's buddy's workings..









Carty's Gabagoo 2




2 Berserker Autos in a 2gal felt pot..  Forgotten Cookies x GDB




Dark Jedi x Grape Dosi Breath by Berserker Autos is a beast.. she's been FIM cut, bent over and she still reaches for the light..  with a proper lower trimming her upper buds are plentiful and her better soil
and foods are showing..



'


----------



## Carty (Jun 23, 2022)

She's putting on weight, tonight she got a nice flushing before I begin her carb loading...


----------



## Carty (Jun 23, 2022)

Question is, what to start next eh?  

It was going to be Trizzler and then I researched "Dark Spark" ...   Ghost Rose  x  Cookie Devil Feminized Autos..

The wife is wanting me to try SOG style growing running 8 of these and 1 Gamhazn f2 and if it's a male, we do a little preflower pollen dropping to make some seeds of this strain... if female, well, we do it again with the next strain and whenever a male pops his head up we make seeds...  like, is it meant to be kinda thang.  lol


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

Carty said:


> Thanks brother Pute...  I'd be much further along but I felt guilty for not growing any of Goat & Monkey's gear he sends me so I started 6  photos.. found out due to light leaks I can't run 2 tents unless both are autos.. sent the  6 over to my  partners place to run out and I'll get plenty of it..
> 
> From now on Pute, it's nothing but autos, learning more about training and creating a few of my own strains again.. autos are so much fun..
> 
> ...


 
Morning here Carty.  Pretty looking babies.  I'm taking notes thank you.  Happy growing.


----------



## Carty (Jul 6, 2022)

Update... Gamhazn F3 was chopped at day 70..  now drying ..

The Dark Jedi x Grape Dosi Breath is amazing looking..  Berserker_7205 can make some strains... after this one I have his Forgotten Cookies x GDB and one of the 2 also got so big I had to bend her over.. so to speak. lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2022)

You are an artist. Beautiful plants Carty.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 6, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning here Carty.  Pretty looking babies.  I'm taking notes thank you.  Happy growing.


Where are you Ness


----------



## giggy (Jul 6, 2022)

Brother Carty now you see what I have been going through, trying to find some pro mix here local. Bad part is I still have 3/4 bag of the crap.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Where are you Ness


Hasn't been here since Thursday. Hope she's busy and not sick.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hasn't been here since Thursday. Hope she's busy and not sick.


Me too


----------



## Carty (Jul 8, 2022)

not like her.. Usually have a PM waiting for me..  thinking of ya Ness.. be safe.

Gabagoo 2 is starting to look incredible.. not grown it in so long I forget how icky sticky she gets.. and you can tell this is the Lemon Pheno already by her colors and aroma..  she really has her daddy's Sour60 structure but gets to a much nicer size due to the other side of the genetics..


----------



## Carty (Jul 8, 2022)

Coming down in 2 days...  this is day #72


----------



## giggy (Jul 8, 2022)

Looking good bro. Hope you and ladybug are doing well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)

Skittles seeded with Mr Magoo


----------



## Carty (Jul 9, 2022)

Nice nice nice.... what ya gonna call this mix...  Skittlez Magoo   hehe.

Way to go brother..  your having some fun now.  Wait until you see the seeds pushing their way out of the pods or calyx or bract.. dem round thangs..  once they begin splitting and you see a brown seed pushing it's way out, chop dat plant....  keep ya from losing seeds into the soil if they drop...  it's natures way.
Let the plant dry thoroughly and walla, the fun begins.  

As you harvest the seeds.. spread them out on a plate or a tray and just let them air cure for 2 days....

If a seed looks off color, not fully developed.. give them the old finger test..  apply slight pressure to the seed and if it's good it will be fine.  If not, it will crack..  saves you from using or passing them out..  yeah,
try doing this with a 1000 seeds...  lol

luck bro


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

Awesome. This is my first time doing this. I have never made seeds in my life. How long does it normally take because the plant is at about 15 weeks from seed. Leaves are turning yellow. Still looks good though.
And yep,, I think Skittles Magoo is perfect.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2022)

I looked back at my recent seeding experiment. From pollinating to having mature, brown seeds was about 4 weeks. Most bracts at that time were still not split open. The seeds have slowly (nearly) all matured by 8 weeks but my grow conditions were not pleasant for the plants. As carty said, waiting until they split open and you can see brown in the split ensures the seeds aren’t just soft and green.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

Cool. I'll keep watching.


----------



## Carty (Jul 10, 2022)

6wks bro... I always run mine a min of 6wks from pollenating.  I've done a lot of research on this and to get
good mature seeds it's the basic timing.  some go 7.  Autos are a different animal though and at 6wks they
begin to split the bracts open and fall.. lost of few and they actually sprouted before harvest.. lol.

Timing is everything, you want the pregnant female to be able to pass along as  much genetic material as she can and premature seeds are like premature kids.. they look ok, seem normal, but little Johnny has a
heart problem, little Karen has weak bones..  kinda of like weak stems..  not trying to be mean but just a
little comparison ..  

I've even come up with a technique to recognize female seeds...  hehe


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Zkittles was way ahead of the Male Mr Magoo. That's what has me concerned. I pollinated her after she was already at about 14 weeks. So this is going to be interesting seeing how long she can do her thing.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2022)

Carty said:


> I've even come up with a technique to recognize female seeds... hehe


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

He looks under the shell. Yep,,,he is a sick bastard.


----------



## Carty (Jul 20, 2022)

Yup, it's all about looking under that skirt... hahahaha.

Well well well...  seems it's time for a nice update here.   I really need to take the time to give a big shout out to Mars Hydro.  this light is changing everything for me, the penetration vs the other light isn't comparable as I now get buds much larger and more throughout the plant for better yields..

Let's cover them in order of harvesting ...

Berserker Auto -  Forgotten Cookies x Grape Dosi Breath at day #55
remember I double pottted this one as an experiment, was so cool to see to different phenoytpes grow in 1 pot and I'm amazed at their sizes..  I'll gladly recommend his genetics to anyone..


----------



## Carty (Jul 20, 2022)

Gabagoo 2 is a lemon pheno of my Gabagoo..  she is a beast and one of the fruitiest strains ever.. her aroma is unreal.  I've reached out to my buddy Argo of Argo's Gardens to do a seed run for me of this Keeper Auto I created back in 2005.  she's been on the back burner to long, well tested by him in Colorado with a big following..  

Here she is at day #55 putting her weight on and at milky trichomes she's a solid 65 day strain











Silly Rabbit is a few weeks behind the other 2,  but what a frosty beauty..   my good buddy Dr Gonzo created it by mixing some Mephisto Genetics ...


----------



## Carty (Jul 20, 2022)

And the next group of ladies are being prepped.. I was going to attempt a SOG run but it was to much watering for our disabled bodies to pull off atm.  especially with me facing hip replacement..

Trizzler F2  @  6 plants.  started with 8 and culled 2.













#7 will be the first time I've ever topped an auto..  she began bushing out immediately... she was up potted just 3 days ago..


----------



## Carty (Jul 20, 2022)

The tent is a little cramped,  a few of the Trizzler have been up potted.. half.   as room allows the others will get up potted also...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 21, 2022)

Carty said:


> It's pretty cool when a company asks you to test their new light and quite an honor.   Maybe they seen my bud production and new it could be improved upon.. a lot.   lol.
> 
> OTW soon is a TSW-2000 LED grow light assembly from Mars Hydro which will upgrade my current light to almost twice the power.
> 
> ...




hey Carty , my lazy azz does not want to read through your Thread but can you tell me if the led light is working for your plants?

are your electric bills cheaper?

would you recommend these lights?

I want to upgrade and get away from these t6’s for two reasons:

 1. cut down on my electric bill
 2. cut down on the heat

last question , can the same fixture be used to veg and flower?

gracias!


----------



## Carty (Jul 23, 2022)

Hey buddy....   LED's rock, just stay away from the Blurple ones and go daylight spectrum..

Find something you like I can probably get you 10% off..  

Power bill compared to HPS of MH is huge difference.  heat even more so.. my plants can grow right up and into the light without burning..  most have dimmer switches now too..

and yes on final question... same light start to finish..  with LED's it's all about the mix of spectrum in the  lights.  you can see it has whites and a mix of reds, blues and even a UV light for finishing..   

Just did my first full run with good soil using this light..  Silly Rabbit @ day #45


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## ness (Jul 24, 2022)

Carty l love and enjoy your picture and all are looking beautiful.

Hello gang I'm just caughting up with Carty and read your concern on me missing in action.  I missed all of you while I was gone.  My computer was down.  Happy to say I'm back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

Computer problems again?


----------



## ness (Jul 24, 2022)

No, that was from before I should of been clearer.  Computer is fine but I'm still worried about my hard drive because of the repair guy that said it was dead I afraid it might die anytime.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

Just back up all your files and settings on a thumb drive. Personally I think the guy is full of shit. There are programs you can use to check hard drive health.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

For Ness and anybody else that wants to check hard drive health.


----------



## Carty (Jul 26, 2022)

good info man...

Well...  this light is freaking killing it people.  After switching back to my soil I love, finally in stock, things have gone back to being awesome.  And it's given me a chance to really see just what this light can do, and wow..  

Trizzler F2 is just now hitting a month old..  4 were up potted, a week apart, 2 left in 1gal pots..


----------



## Carty (Jul 26, 2022)

Silly Rabbit has about 2wks to go yet.. man is she a frosty one.

3 Bears OG by Mephisto  x  Triks


----------



## Carty (Jul 26, 2022)

Next up just being started to go into the small tent...   a CHEESE OFF..

One buddy gifted me some Mephisto Gear, one of my favorite vendors..  Thanks Dr Gonzo
Canna Cheese x CDLC  "Feminized"

One buddy gifted me his own gear, Thanks Repins
Widows Berry Cheese   "Feminized"

Roots Organics soil and will all be grown in 2gal felt pots start to finish
Humboldt's Secret foods
404+ terpene enhancer and uptake,  Mammoth P,  superthrive,  Soul Peak..
Veg under small LED'S and then under this wonderful light for 40 days min.. 

tonight they go into water for a soak, let the games begin for the big Cheese Off...  get yur cheese on.


----------



## ness (Jul 26, 2022)

Morning Carty your plant are doing so good Happy Growing.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 26, 2022)

Looking great buddy


----------



## Carty (Jul 27, 2022)

Thank you so much.... tonight it was time to get things going on 
<<<<<<<<<  " Carty's Big Cheese Off " >>>>>>>>>>>
hahaha.

Repin's Widows Berry Cheese  vs  Mephisto's crosses of Canna Cheese x CDLC

Roots Organics basic formula.. great stuff.




Always leave a bit of room to top off soil after the little one is done stretching...




A Must for good and many roots to get started...  and each watering..




Feeding, be sure your foods NPK value is very low like  these are..




A new breeder I just met who is known for creating BIG bad arse auto's....




2 of each into the small tent




2 lights going,  2 more to go into the daisy chain and rock these plants for the next 40 days..





Really looking forward to this grow, I love Mephisto genetics having grown them before,  but this Repin brother is known for having quite the eye breeding autos... should be fun eh?

See ya when the little green things pop up.. you know, plants....


----------



## Carty (Jul 27, 2022)

Mar's Hydro Tent is just rocking now....  Trizzler F2's killing it..  thanks my sponsors...


----------



## Carty (Jul 27, 2022)

Silly Rabbit by Dr Gonzo today got a dose of Roots Organics "Peak" ...  Carb loading with sweet flavor..


----------



## ness (Jul 27, 2022)

Carty said:


> Silly Rabbit by Dr Gonzo today got a dose of Roots Organics "Peak" ...  Carb loading with sweet flavor..
> 
> View attachment 304207
> View attachment 304208
> ...



Carty you got it snowing in July.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

Carty said:


> Silly Rabbit by Dr Gonzo today got a dose of Roots Organics "Peak" ...  Carb loading with sweet flavor..
> 
> View attachment 304207
> View attachment 304208
> ...


Looks like Sticky Rabbit to me. Nice work.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

ness said:


> Carty you got it snowing in July.


Ness you are always so s o so Nice always 
That is what we like about you.


----------



## ness (Jul 27, 2022)

Thank you Roster that's to kind of you.


----------



## Carty (Jul 28, 2022)

Yes she is Rosterman..  and why I love to help her all I can.  she's a must on the site and part of my daily
uplifting I so need.  Thanks Ness for always being so supportive and sweet.  your my little Sister in heart
and so close by we hope to meet you and yours one day and have a smoke out...  

Yeah, named it a bit to fast huh?   my buddy gave it to me and I went with Silly Rabbit because of the old Trik's commercials and this having Triks as the daddy it just fell into place..  

few days ago.. she is fattening up so much atm she is beginning to lean to one side... hehe.  show ya soon


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 28, 2022)

I grew up watching Saturday morning cartoons and the Trix ads with the silly rabbit were very effective. Loved Trix cereal. Does it smell and taste fruity? It looks like smoking it would turn the world around me into a cartoon for sure.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 28, 2022)

*Follow your nose!, it always knows..........!*





They're Great............................


----------



## ness (Jul 28, 2022)

Carty thank you for your kindness as well.  And all the help along the way.  It's a good feeling knowing you consider me as a sister along with everyone else.  Your always welcome at my homestead.  

It looks like I need a shovel to shovel that white snowy stuff away for you.  Those TSW-2000 light are working just fine for you.  I'd be interested in them some way down the line.  Keep on growing you have it dial in.   

Have a beautiful day Brother Carty.  I'll do the same.


----------



## Carty (Jul 31, 2022)

Carty's Buds... there Grrrrrrreeaat!!!! hahaha.   giving away our ages reliving them days of commercials and
the best cartoons EVER..  Do you know that I find them on you tube and they put up a disclaimer before it starts that it is not racially acceptable these days and how wrong we were for watching them as kids... I mean, if you can't tell the difference between a cartoon guy getting hit on the head vs clobbering your kid brother with a lamp, you probably have bigger issues, like killing cats...  I lived for Roadrunner vs Coyote and wound up graduating from a HS whose mascot was,  a freaken Roadrunner... hahahaha.  I've stood on a roadside sign in AZ that read Tucumcari and I was signing to make a left turn.. (not all will get this)..  did same thing at Albequrque, NM, even older bugs bunny quotes..

And, I"ve stood on a corner in Winslow AZ while my wife drove by in our S10 looking at me... rock n roll quote.


----------



## Carty (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Carty (Jul 31, 2022)

Hip surgery is coming up very soon... I had to start making some changes to make it easier on Ladybug..  so, I've stopped all the testing and goofting off.  I will be starting 4 feminized seeds each grow for the next few grows to keep it simple..  even starting them in 2gal felt pots so there is no up potting after sexing, something I usually do..

So, the next batch to go under these lights when these finish will be the Cheesers...

2 of a Mephisto cross of Canna Cheese x CDLC ,  taking on 2 by Repins of his Cheese cross, more info later


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

Pulling up a chair.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 31, 2022)

rolling a few hooters for intermission


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

Got me some seeds believe it or not.
GMOs Zkittles Auto Fem girl I grew from seed and Cartys Mr Magoo I grew from seed that was a boy. Planted one seed and now I have a Zkittles Magoo.

Remember the Zkittles Auto Fem I had that my dog chewed on. Well it got about 12" tall and was pretty much one big Cola.
The Mr Magoo was a boy. The Zkittles was way ahead of it and was a couple weeks from harvest before the boys balls of Mr Magoo was ready.
So I figured it was too late to try and pollinate the Zkittles but I did it anyway. So a couple weeks later I check the Zkittles and it was trying to produce seeds. So I said fk it. I left that Zkittles in the ground until it had died and was pretty much dry, probably a little over 2 weeks. Pulled it up and checked the seeds and they were a pale color with a hint of green. I said fk,,they aren't going to be worth a shit because the Zkittles was to far along.
Anyway I plucked one of the seeds off and stuck in the ground with my onions. That was two weeks ago. Guess what I found today.


----------



## Mac420 (Aug 2, 2022)

Alryt m8 sorry been a while I've been flat out. Check this girl out. One my own yokes and well she a big mofo top is all I done she's under a ts3000 and I have a few more 50ltr pots ready to rock. Really not sure what to put in fs would love something really exotic yano. Maybe have to have a look. I'm stoned clean out everyday I got a new car and been smoking a j 200miles from home lol 4500 miles in 3 weeks fs  will get some more pics up I hope ur keepin well and girls doing good lad can't wait to.see more bruv


----------



## Carty (Aug 3, 2022)

Time for a nice update... and these photos are  from 5 days ago... the growth since is amazing.. but you'll have to wait a bit..

Silly Rabbit back left,  all the rest are Trizzler F2's 














This was the last one I up potted, I left 2 in 1gal pots as a test...  don't care for it..  so this one I leaf stripped about 8 days ago.. lets see how she turns out.  most of the other I"ve let go all naturale, cept one was topped.. more testing.


----------



## Carty (Aug 3, 2022)

Tent A...  the Big Cheese Off...









A Mephisto Strain of fem's gifted to me by Dr Gonzo, my new Dude Bro and fellow adventurer of autos..
Canna Cheese 1:1  x  CDLC   should be nice meds







A strain by a fellow pollen slinger like myself, with much more experience though.. Repins Fem's..
Widow Cheese Berry







Always 1 that has trouble shucking the shell, but I try to let the plant fight thru it alone.. makes it tough.. lol


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

we really like the cheese weed , got some beans a long time ago from Brother barefoot that were Columbian Red x UK Cheese aka Red Cheese 

some Of the best tasting and smelling weed we’ve come across in a long time..last grew it two seasons ago and I think there is a sack of it in the freezer

got some more seeds too


----------



## Carty (Aug 10, 2022)

I've got the UK Cheese #1 pure,  Columbian Red aka CRED,  cannot wait to do this run, never grown any Cheese strains,  might even add a Blue Cheese to thangs or wait till next grow, not sure yet...

The Babies at a week old


----------



## Carty (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Got me some seeds believe it or not.
> GMOs Zkittles Auto Fem girl I grew from seed and Cartys Mr Magoo I grew from seed that was a boy. Planted one seed and now I have a Zkittles Magoo.
> 
> Remember the Zkittles Auto Fem I had that my dog chewed on. Well it got about 12" tall and was pretty much one big Cola.
> ...


That's a pretty picture.  Way to go.


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)

Morning Carty I always enjoy your pictures.  
Have fun growing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2022)

Get well soon Cartman!


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

Carty I was worried that you were sick.   Drink lots of water.  Missing you.


----------



## Carty (Aug 16, 2022)

Hey everyone...
    I'm fresh out of the hospital since Sat am...  my right hip has been replaced and my bionics are coming along fine.. muwahaha.  my right leg is straight again, Dr said it was the most difficult hip he's ever done..
my pelvis was actually tilted and he performed miracles.  Pain was pretty bad first 2 days but now it's down
to about where it was before surgery..  I think dealing with that chronic pain for the past 5yrs is making this a little more tolerable..






33 Staples in total, even with the 60lbs of weight loss, I'm still a big dude..  and the more research I did regarding hip replacement, the more it said, scar size depends on person size and my hip being so bad he needed room to get it in properly..  so I'm okay with that..  

I may not post quite as much for a bit ok.. but I'll try weekly ok..


----------



## Carty (Aug 16, 2022)

What I came home to...  after checking birthdates on these plants, June 25th.. puts them at day #52.


----------



## Carty (Aug 16, 2022)

One of thej plants in the 1gal pots actually came down tonight.. this Trizzler finishes fast and has been added to my breeding stock, glad I saved a few seeds of it...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 16, 2022)

Welcome back Carty. Hope your recovery is quick and painless as possible. From your posts, looks like you're already up and mobile. That's always been the key for me after surgery. No hips replaced yet, but it's in my future for sure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2022)

Gonna call you the Six Dollar Man,,I mean Six Million Dollar Man.
Glad to hear your all fixed up brother Carty.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Gonna call you the Six Dollar Man,,I mean Six Million Dollar Man.
> Glad to hear your all fixed up brother Carty.


Ya Mean
The 6 Million Dollar CartMan LOL
*WELCOME BACK CARTY Good to be back home I bet,
You will be up and around in no time . 




OH NO He's going to eat The Feet*


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 16, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey everyone...
> I'm fresh out of the hospital since Sat am...  my right hip has been replaced and my bionics are coming along fine.. muwahaha.  my right leg is straight again, Dr said it was the most difficult hip he's ever done..
> my pelvis was actually tilted and he performed miracles.  Pain was pretty bad first 2 days but now it's down
> to about where it was before surgery..  I think dealing with that chronic pain for the past 5yrs is making this a little more tolerable..
> ...


So glad you are home and on the mend now. Sending good vibes for a quick recovery


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 16, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey everyone...
> I'm fresh out of the hospital since Sat am...  my right hip has been replaced and my bionics are coming along fine.. muwahaha.  my right leg is straight again, Dr said it was the most difficult hip he's ever done..
> my pelvis was actually tilted and he performed miracles.  Pain was pretty bad first 2 days but now it's down
> to about where it was before surgery..  I think dealing with that chronic pain for the past 5yrs is making this a little more tolerable..
> ...


I take it your bikini modeling career is over?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I take it your bikini modeling career is over?


What? Chicks dig scars...


----------



## boo (Aug 16, 2022)

good to see you finally got the hip done carty, congrats on the long journey to success...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 16, 2022)

Speedy recovery, carty. My friend who had it done said it was life-changing after being in pain for years.


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2022)

Carty when do you get the Left Hip done.  After all the healing you be up and run in no time.  

Good night to all.


----------



## Carty (Aug 23, 2022)

Well, sorry for the absence but needed some time to heal up.. but thank you ALL for the love and healing vibes..  

Update:  It's Day 11 and been off pain meds for 4 days,  hip feels freaken awesome.  All the pain is gone from before..  my hip was so bad he had to really open me up to tilt my pelvis and get my hip aligned properly..  right leg is straight and feels great.  I get the 33 staples out tomorrow and hoping to get approved to start swimming again.  I've lost 61lbs but would like to lose another 45 or so..  I look good at 225..

Plants are doing great..


----------



## Carty (Aug 23, 2022)

The Trizzler F2 plants are incredible..  I wound up with 2 Indica dom ladies who  came down day 50 & 55.
The other 2 are Sativa dom and have a ways to go yet.. probably going to be closer to 65 or 70.


----------



## Carty (Aug 23, 2022)

I put the Trizzler plants into the small tent and now the Cheese Off is in the big tent under the Mars Hydro..

I topped these plants in veg, a first for me..  curious  to see how they turn out..

Mephisto plants













Plants by Repins12







I'll slowly be lowering the light as they get used to the double strength of tent #1..





Let the Cheese Off flowering begin....  hehe.

Up next is a Ladybug  vs  Carty grow off... we both selected strains, made the mistake of ladies 1st and she chose one of my picks..  we also decided to go with a Halloween theme as  that is when they'll be in flower..


----------



## ness (Aug 24, 2022)

Your plant are looking great Carty.  Keep as tune in on the grow off.  Have fun.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)

Do you top your plants Carty?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Do you top your plants Carty?


Yes I was wondering that too since it sounded like the first time he topped them.


----------



## Carty (Aug 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Do you top your plants Carty?


I will from now on.. last grow I topped one in flower and it did pretty good.  so this time decided to do it correct in veg instead.  so Ladybug topped 3 and I FIM cut 1.  Her plants look better.  I'm going for 6 to 8 shoots each plant, remove everything else.   depending on plant growth, week 2 or 3..


SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I was wondering that too since it sounded like the first time he topped them.


Yup... pretty much 1st time trying it correctly and I must say, I love the results.  it works well when running 4 to 5 plants in 1 tent.  If I was running 3, I'd probably tie them over..  

I'm also buying some 3gal felt pots, tall 11.5" pots,  allows me to run 4 plants without them touching so the felt can breath as designed.

These Triangle Kush x Watermelon Zkittles are incredible.  2 came down at day #55, Indica dom.  Have 2 still going on at day #63, Sativa dom.. have a bit to go yet.




















These photos were not put thru my program to clean up the lighting...  ooops.


----------



## Carty (Aug 27, 2022)

*Halloween Grow Off

*Ladybug and I decided to have some fun and do a spooky grow off for Halloween..  Starting these now it will be close, but they will be in full flower by then..

  I made the mistake of letting Ladies go 1st and she chose 1 of  my strains.. hey, girls got good taste  and 20yrs exp

*Ladybugs Choices*





*Carty's Choices*





Extra I'm adding for pain relief, my very 1st CBD plant, thank you Ian from Weedseedsexpress..





These are all feminized Autos and will be going into water tonight in hopes they pop on the 1st...  

Strawberry Fields organic mushroom compost will be the medium I use on this grow...


----------



## ness (Aug 27, 2022)

Morning Carty It's going to be fun watching you and Ladybug grow side by side.  Ladybug picked the Ghost seeds.  Sound pretty scary Carty have fun and please post pictures as I know you will.


----------



## giggy (Aug 28, 2022)

looking good bro. looking forward to the contest.


----------



## Carty (Aug 31, 2022)

A slight adjustment, thank you Dr Gonzo for spotting my mistake.

Lennon Skywalker x Ghost Triangle Kush is a photo period..  so Ladybug had to choose another..

Drum roll................ Black & Blue Jack by JP.  she gave it a nickname..  Black Jack Shilack...  anybody guess where
she gets if from?  no googling...  










Back left was replaced by Black & Blue Jack by JP..




Ladybugs #1 pick..  talk about nice genetics..  (Ghost Rose x Cookie Devil)  look them up.. she beat me to this one... lol





Playing for the Golden Boo Award...  to be decided by you people Halloween night as these plants should be 60 days in on that  day....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2022)

I haven’t crossed paths with Black Jack Shillack since I was a a pint sized fogey watching Bugs Bunny on Saturday morning. Bugs was an pioneer in the eco-warrior movement…


----------



## Carty (Sep 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I haven’t crossed paths with Black Jack Shillack since I was a a pint sized fogey watching Bugs Bunny on Saturday morning. Bugs was an pioneer in the eco-warrior movement…


For the Win....  yup, grew up on Looney Tunes, Bugs, Road Runner etc..  my wife loves Black Jock Shilock, as he would pronounce it.  hehe.  thanks for playing along.

We have babies... births spread out 9/2 for the first to pop up,  Arachnid Pie..  all the others cept BJS mentioned above born on 9/3, it was born last 9/4...


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 8, 2022)

Carty said:


> It's pretty cool when a company asks you to test their new light and quite an honor.   Maybe they seen my bud production and new it could be improved upon.. a lot.   lol.
> 
> OTW soon is a TSW-2000 LED grow light assembly from Mars Hydro which will upgrade my current light to almost twice the power.
> 
> ...


Way cool


----------



## Carty (Sep 17, 2022)

Thanks Josey...   and their timing was perfect too.  Now I can run my smaller Spider Farmer SF1000 in the smaller tent...  nice to have that dimmer switch and a much stronger light for flowering bigger plants out..

The Cheese Off is going pretty dang good, just been way underwatering I think..  grrrr.

The aroma off this Mephisto cross of Canna Cheese (CBD 1:1) strain  x  CDLC





Then the 2 Repins12 crosses of Widow Berry Cheesecake..  topped both and talk about prolific budsites..





#2





As you can see, it's difficult to keep different strains dialed in, 2 days away from a feeding and these big ladies are already asking for foods..


----------



## Carty (Sep 17, 2022)

New babies to replace 2wk old babies... hahaha..   bad soil burn baby..   haha.  so I started over because Carty don't
play with no stunted plants and as we all know, the 1st 2wks of a plants life dictates so much of it's growth characteristics...  so when you have planty of seeds, start over people.. sometimes ya just gotta know when to walk away..

So, the Halloween Spook Off is, well, Off....  instead, I got mad and put down 8 feminized seedlings, all 8 popped up.

I also went back to starting babies in 1gal pots..  here's what is what in my Auto world atm..
2 -  Fem'd Marathon OG by Berserker Seeds
2 -  Fem'd Sour Crack x Blackstrap
4 -  Fem'd Black Cream

Top 4 were born yesterday, the 16th...  the 4 Black Cream pushing up tonight quite well.. so th 17th..


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2022)

Pulling up a chair brother.


----------



## Carty (Sep 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pulling up a chair brother.


I can always count on you bro....  to many just want to click like these days.  but that's ok too..

Things are coming along so much better since the restart..    Starting some new foods that just arrived, going non organic for 1st time in years really....  top rated ph perfect 3part..  let's see if changes are for the good....

Update soon

The flowering girls.... 1 that was not topped came down,  the 3 topped plants were retarded by at least 2wks by topping them, plus, my mistake of underwatering hasn't helped the situation one bit... grrrrr...  

Repins12's creation of Widow Berry Cheesecake

#1




#2





Mephisto Canna Cheese x Crem de la Chem





Her sister already chopped down


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 23, 2022)

^^ I know, I just clicked like : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 23, 2022)

I am giving the AN pH perfect nutes a try now my self. My take after about 6 weeks after going by their feeding chart(equal amounts of all 3 from veg thru harvest) has given me nute burn. The plants(my Freakshow plants) turned a nice dark green after about a week after being light green for most of their lives. I think backing off a bit on the grow nute is needed during flower(which makes sense but doesn’t jibe with their feeding chart). One of the Freaks was dark green and shiny which I believe also indicates nitrogen toxicity and it’s pistils are even greenish. I am not being very scientific since I don’t have a controlled environment(outdoor grow of a new strain and one ‘planting’ where I have 6 plants in a one gallon pot-yep, you read that right) and I changed back to Roots Organics Green Lite soil mid-veg for the Freaks. Just something of an observation. BTW-my 6-plant-in-a-pot grow is starting to show signs of potassium deficiency but they are root bound terribly.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 23, 2022)

Carty said:


> I can always count on you bro....  to many just want to click like these days.  but that's ok too..
> 
> Things are coming along so much better since the restart..    Starting some new foods that just arrived, going non organic for 1st time in years really....  top rated ph perfect 3part..  let's see if changes are for the good....
> 
> ...


Those ladies are looking gorgeous .  Nice work Carty


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

I gave you some Love not no stinking like
Looks Great as always, keep killing it Brother.
How are you coming along?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 23, 2022)

Nice work Carty


----------



## Carty (Oct 7, 2022)

Sorry for my absence lately everyone..  been crazy hectic and I still cannot get my sleep patterns under control.  Hip pain no longer keeping me awake at night but I still, grrrrr.   maybe it's because I go for hip
replacement #2 in a week that's on my mind.   Next Friday.

okay, nuff boohooo'n.. pitty party to be continued after surgery...  muwahahaha

The Cheese Off is over and a winner has been declared.  Repins12 gear for the WIN.  All I can say is, if your lucky enough to posses seeds created by this brother, PLANT THEM sucka's..  his Widow Berry Cheesecake turned out to be a beast and both could of done 30% better easily having been slightly neglected.  

Here they are in their final photo appearance, yeah I'm bad...  before last nights chop..





Plant #1 was trimmed up pretty nice so I could place them buds on a rack to dry.













Plant #2 was left to dry untrimmed and hanging inside small tent..


----------



## Carty (Oct 7, 2022)

Mephisto's Cheese cross was no slouch btw..  super tight buds, super frosty and never a let down with their seeds..  I can see why many choose to use it in their own crosses as a base strain like their 24ct.


----------



## Carty (Oct 7, 2022)

And the new baby girls are looking nice.  4 up potted few days ago and 1 tonight..  hate running out of soil..
lol.  Still need to go get a bag as I ran a wee bit short.. but she'll be fine.


----------



## Carty (Oct 7, 2022)

K.I.S.S. feeding methods.  Going back to basics, and trying to push the plants a little better so switched off organics for a few grows to compare..

3 part base... Lotus powder Calmag, dry nutrients go so much further, thinking of trying more of their foods..  Lotus Nutrients..  anyone else use this..???

Other then what you see I add a little Silica each feeding and soon will be reintroducing Myko or something like it as I noticed a big big drop off in root development without my free sample..
and a Bud Booster for blooming at wk 4 and 6.


----------



## Carty (Oct 12, 2022)

Super cropping...   I read about this years ago in Soma's Organic grow book.  however, I was recently loaned a very old grow book along with Cannabible 3,  Book of Buds 2 & 3 and this grow book..
The way it explained Super Cropping was a little different and more abrasive..  so lets try it.   lol.

Okay, SC is described as pinching your main stem and or branches...  taking the pinching a bit further it
says to "while pinching it lightly"  roll the branch 90 degree left, back to center, 90 degree right.  says that
it tears the inner branching just enough to where the plants reaction is to attend to the branch by sending
it energy etc....  I had 1 branch that bent over, but within 24 hours was curved and reaching upwards..









2 days later





Sour Crack #2 also Super Cropped




Few days after





2 Black Cream in 1 pot.. 3gal felt 10" tall...





Marathon OG..  not my favorite plant really...but, sometimes they surprise ya in the end.. dang OG's.. lol
I tucked the upper leafs down out of the way...





Doing well, not sure when next update will be.. having surgery Friday..
Pretty good growth though for around 3wks old...  I think the 17th will be a month...  until next time

Carty


----------



## T_Dub (Oct 12, 2022)

Beautiful plants Carty!  You mentioned wanting to get more root development in your post on Friday.   Have you tried Seaweed or Kelp extract?  It has a significant impact on root development.  I’ve had luck with Maxicrop Seaweed in veg which is a relatively cheap supplement, but there’s a lot of seaweed and kelp additives to choose from.  I don’t use it in flower, but it might have benefits there too.   I use it with seed sprouting and foliar feeding seedlings too.

Here’s a great article explaining why seaweed is a “superfood” for cannabis








						Seaweed: The Cannabis Superfood - Essence Cannabis Dispensary
					

People often describe seaweed as a cannabis superfood, because it’s absolutely packed with vital cannabis plant nutrients.




					essencevegas.com
				




Good luck with your surgery on Friday.  

I look forward to following along with your grow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 12, 2022)

Hope your recovery is quick, carty. Nice plants. Take care.


----------



## Carty (Oct 13, 2022)

I actually ran out of my free sample of Mychos which really develops roots..  but I think your right, that in conjunction with what your recommending is used highly.  I'm in the process of finding a new nutrient family..  tired of chasing the next best thing..  and after a buddy of mine got a job at a hydro store and met all the reps... he says to switch to dry nutes...   big explanation as to why too...  lol.   so I am.

Lotus Nutrients has caught my eye, trying them out as I run out of my others...

24hrs of growth... 





peace


----------



## MechaniMan (Oct 13, 2022)

Carty said:


> Super cropping...   I read about this years ago in Soma's Organic grow book.  however, I was recently loaned a very old grow book along with Cannabible 3,  Book of Buds 2 & 3 and this grow book..
> The way it explained Super Cropping was a little different and more abrasive..  so lets try it.   lol.
> 
> Okay, SC is described as pinching your main stem and or branches...  taking the pinching a bit further it
> ...


I super crop my plants, and I'm not gentle about it. I do it by pinching stalk until I feel it Crush under my fingers and then bend and twist. It's brutal and you would swear that these branches would die but they recover within a few days. I find that the bending and twisting works better, bending alone doesn't seem to do enough damage and the plants want to stand back up.


----------



## Carty (Oct 23, 2022)

Exactly what this book says to and what I was doing wrong..  I was just pinching them and feeling that little
pop and was done.  but the book says to hold the pinch while rotating the stem 90 degrees left, and then
again to the right..  It specifically says to damage the inner stalk..   LIKE YOUR DOING.   
Just goes to show you we can all learn from each other.. and feel free to post up on my auto threads just
for that reason.. sharing knowledge brother..

Here are mine about 10 days after..

Marathon OG was only pinched.. 




Black Cream twins in 1 pot..




Sour Crack A




Sour Crack girls few days ago




The Mars Hydro light is just killing it... thank you Ian for hooking me up


----------



## Carty (Oct 28, 2022)

Time to give this Mars Hydro a good update...  this light is incredible and results don't lie.  My grow is only
41 days from seed and the plants are more advanced then usual..   Let's take a peek inside the tent ok..











Anything you can do to increase your air flow,  will increase your bud production like crazy..  I have 2 of
these little fans going plus on the floor is a small PC fan with a speed control switch I use to move lower air around.. 





Black Cream 19 Days ago... and today.

....










Marathon OG is a super frosty Auto by Berserker..  a grower/breeder so honest his seed pack says,..
Reproduced by Berserker.  These plants grow like an old favy,  LBL by Loran.  both are OG so makes
sense..    I've got the tall lanky pheno and a shorter bushier one.. let's take a peek.


----------



## Carty (Oct 28, 2022)

Another great shot of the Marathon OG F2 reproduced by Berserker... and his genetics are awesome peeps









Sour Cream are Beast plants... lol


----------



## Carty (Oct 28, 2022)

Firing up the small tent..   Time for me to do my own preservation run of Gabagoo and Blue Vangoo..
Adding some Mephisto gear into the mix with 2 feminized 24kt x Man Bear Alien Pig to also get dusted.












All the seeds have sunk and stayed down within 8hrs.. impressive.  The faster they sink the better the chance is of having a good germination.  Now they go into a damp paper towel, into a baggie and then
an oven mit for complete darkness and to keep temps above 60F.   why, seeds fall off plants in nature, some get buried and then the ground freezes, may even snow...  as the ground thaws in the spring, the ground temps rise above 55F waking up nature.  so cool.

Time to run to hydro store and get me a bag of Roots Organics soil... results don't lie.. look at this grow compared to last grow...   see ya in a week..

And big thanks to Mars Hydro for sponsoring me with this light...  I love this thing.

Carty


----------



## Carty (Oct 31, 2022)

Germinating old seed stock can depend on how it's stored.. Mine stay in the freezer to mimic being in the frozen ground..   seeds are designed to awaken when the ground stays above 55F and get moist with rain.

2015 Gabagoo, not really that old..  seeds sank in 8hrs,  stayed down and then ready for next step.  damp paper towels and baggie.. into the oven mitt to stay dark and warm at room temp.

2 days later.






next step... potting them little babies.

One of the mistakes people make is not watering in properly..  you want to fill the pot halfway and then, water in lightly so water just barely drips out the bottom..  this settles the soil so when you do water after putting the seedling in, it doesn't sink and sometimes, gets lost and never shows up to play... 

Finish filling soil, water in again very light,  poke a 1" deep hole and drop germinated seedling in tail down and lightly cover with soil.. the moisture should be just right now.  place your marker in the plant
and walla..  a trick I do, on the backside of the markers I put.. DOB..    DOS...   DOSC
Date of Birth,  Date of Sexing,  Date of Supercropping.   these things are nice to keep track of and this makes it very easy. 

Mephisto included these cool plant markers with an order so thought I'd put them to use.  Oink  Oink
Sour Stomper Feminized to also get pollen from my Gabagoo F3





6 -  Gabagoo F3.   2 single potted,  4 double potted.. a trick I do only during breeding usually...

4 -  Blue Vangoo F2,  all 4 double potted.

2 -  24kt x Man Bear Alien Pig.  1 failed to germinate, the other was dropped in one of the above pots?

2 -  Replacing the 2 above,  Sour Stomper also by Mephisto Genetics, one of my fav breeders of autos.


----------



## Carty (Oct 31, 2022)

I'd like to stop for a second and tell you all how much I love my new light...

So much so I'm thinking about pulling it out of the closet for better access to it and put the old tent in there.

Don't think my exhaust fan and filter are working sufficiently..  this might help that.  not Mars Hydro stuff...

But the light.. well,  you've seen my plants and the massive improvement in them eh?

TSW-2000..  this light fills my 2ft x 2.5ft tent from side to side..  the *dimmer switch* makes it so I rarely have to raise or lower the light making my life so easy.
And, if a grower wanted to go big time, these babies will daisy chain making life easier..  nice huh?

Another very cool feature of this light..  it comes with extra long cords for it's ballasts on top of the light, just in case heat is a big issue for you, the ballasts can be removed and placed outside the tent without having to purchase longer cords.. this feature is one you don't think of until you need it and then your like, oh, how cool they included this...




Or you can just install them atop the light like I have.. heat isn't bad at all.





Now, I fell in love with LED lights with the daylight spectrum of bright white..  but when I turned this light on I noticed it had that but also a slight yellow of HPS showing up to play to.  this has gotta have something to do with these ladies flowering so well, so fast and developing hard buds..  *Perfect Spectrum* IMHO..

And if my wife ever allows me to blow up the entire spare room,  I'll daisy chain a few of these together and with 4 I could fill the room with buds...  muwahahaha.






I just love Mars Hydro... my good friend Batman is looking at them right now also...  really cannot pass up on their full setup tent deals..





Easy to assemble, install and it distributes light into a nice footprint..    with the dimmer switch in front top center of light it's easy to operate.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)

Thats the light i will be getting when my room is ready.






__





						TS Series LED Grow Lights | Mars Hydro
					

Mars Hydro TS series LED grow lights are the best-selling indoor growing led lights that can significantly increase plant yields at a reasonable price.




					www.mars-hydro.com


----------



## Carty (Nov 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats the light i will be getting when my room is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really cannot go wrong.. give me a shout when your ready, I may be able to get you 10% off ok..
this light just kills it man..  

I've moved these babies over to their own thread, I want to do an auto tutorial to show people all my methods that make me somewhat successful with growing this wonderful odd plant of the Auto Flower..

But, I do have to tell you this..  Babies overnight..  8 of of 12 planted.   Some I double potted to allow for male plants to be culled or used.








So now look for Autos done Carty's way..  in this thread I'll be starting my next run of non breeding autos.


----------



## Carty (Nov 1, 2022)

The colors coming in on this Black Cream are incredible..










Sour Stomper running a close 2nd in color


----------



## Carty (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Carty (Nov 5, 2022)

Things are looking magical....  

I finally found my old bamboo stakes and used one to pull these 2 plants apart...  here you can see the shorter bushier phenotype next to the purpling girl of the Black Creams




The shorter hidden pheno can now be seen better.




Her taller sister





Sour Crack x Blackstrap is also putting out some unreal colors


----------



## Carty (Nov 8, 2022)

The buds are beginning to stack a little bit...  little over 2wks maybe.

Remember me putting the 2 plants into 1pot..  the shorter pheno got dwarfed.. but it smells much better then the one going purple.





The shorter pheno and her aroma is unreal and powerful..








The taller pheno is going purple


----------



## Carty (Nov 14, 2022)

Let's see what 5 days looks like..

Double potted Black Cream Auto, this is the short pheno that smells just wonderful..








The taller pheno has the purple buds.. what a huge difference between the 2..


----------



## Carty (Nov 14, 2022)

The Sour Crack x Blackstrap by JP is looking awesome and changing color almost daily..

pheno #1



Ph






Pheno #2















Marathon OG reproduced by Berserker Autos


----------



## Carty (Nov 15, 2022)

Sour Crack x Blackstrap

I removed the very lower branches in hopes of the plants energy concentrating it's energies on the upper larger buds as things swell up.  




The removed nugs










Gonna have to see if this is a viable seed..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 15, 2022)

Carty said:


> Sour Crack x Blackstrap
> 
> I removed the very lower branches in hopes of the plants energy concentrating it's energies on the upper larger buds as things swell up.  View attachment 313194
> 
> ...


Immaculate conception?


----------



## Carty (Nov 20, 2022)

Mars Hydro steps up there Sponsorship..  

    My long term goal is to replace my old and tired gear with new Mars Hydro gear that I'll be testing,
reporting on,   That said.

Adding to their sponsorship Mars Hydro just sent me a very nice 6" inline fan/filter combo setup..
Let's dive in.
A..   Luckily Mars Hydro believes in double boxing because the box arrived really damaged..












Looks good to me so superficial damage not affecting the product..




Fan looks good to me..














this will be a nice step up from the POS 4" inline fan setup I've been using.  Next week I'll be pulling the tent out of the closet and putting the smaller veg tent in there..  so be a few days before I get this installed..  but very nice indeed, speed control switch..  

Thank you Yassin for offering me more products to test and represent MH.


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 20, 2022)

Carty said:


> Mars Hydro steps up there Sponsorship..
> 
> My long term goal is to replace my old and tired gear with new Mars Hydro gear that I'll be testing,
> reporting on,   That said.
> ...



Congratulations Carty!!


----------



## Carty (Nov 22, 2022)

Thank you T_Dub..  this will only improve what I can do..  better air flow, healtheir plants..  really need an
oscillating fan to replace the one that broke.  soon as these last 2 plants come down we can start prepping the next grow, move some tents around and install this new toy.. woohoooo..

Thanks again Mars Hydro...


----------



## Carty (Nov 22, 2022)

Hey Carty,
Unpacked my tent today, totally screwed up, only ordered the tent and light, no inline fan kit, grow bags, timer and hygro/temp.
I contacted Mars in Australia to see if I could pay the extra and get the fan kit and they have no 6 inch fan kits.
Do I get the 4 inch fan kit or go any 6 inch kit?

I'm posting this here from a private PM in hopes my Mars Hydro sponsor can help *Batman67 *out.  I've been assisting him in what tent to get, what light etc..  dedicated to MH and needs everything to get started..
thanks..


----------



## Batman67 (Nov 22, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey Carty,
> Unpacked my tent today, totally screwed up, only ordered the tent and light, no inline fan kit, grow bags, timer and hygro/temp.
> I contacted Mars in Australia to see if I could pay the extra and get the fan kit and they have no 6 inch fan kits.
> Do I get the 4 inch fan kit or go any 6 inch kit?
> ...


Ordered the 6 inch fan kit last night. They are back in stock in Australia. Exciting times.
Special thanks to Carty for everything he has done to help me out. Brothers from another Mother.


----------



## Carty (Nov 23, 2022)

Hey bro... did you get everything you needed..?  ever find the 6" fan kit.   I love mine.   arm is almost feeling better.. she made me take 2 full days off.. grrrrr.   lol.   Oh, figured out what I did.  last week I tried using my
fist as a hammer.. I hit something 4xs so hard and 2 days later I couldn't move it, elbow swollen..  Note to self.. your old.
hey, let me know if I can help with Mars Hydro at all..  the Rep I deal with seems to be a great guy..

My breeding project is taking off now..  plants are growing like mad, found a male Gabagoo showed sex at day 18 vs 12, so kept him instead.  all in all going well. 

The male is beginning to lean so I did some leaf tucking on females to expose them pistols..





The male is just now beginning to lean with pollen weight








Blue Vangoo #2 just showed sex and by the looks of her stem she's gonna be a big girl when grown proper








The bushy girl leans towards the Sour60 daddy side of things.. he was a short squat icky sticky bas-turd.. lol


----------



## Carty (Nov 23, 2022)

Keep in mind for this breeding program, I've kept these plants small on purpose..  The BV gets to be around
3ft, up to 4.   so the 2 seeds will not be mixed together as the pheno's are just to different..  the shorter plant
is great balcony hidden weed that will come in around 60 days..  thus Sour60.  light green and covered in snowy goodness.
So these in no way represent what these plants are capable of and I'd love to have a few testers who could run some ASAP when seeds are dried, that would be awesome.  

see ya soon


----------



## Batman67 (Nov 23, 2022)

Hopefully I will have the MH 6 inch inline fan early next week.
Punching things at our age never ends well. 6 months ago I punched our concrete kitchen bench top, 2 broken knuckles and half a dozen broken bones. Arthritus forever.


----------



## Carty (Nov 24, 2022)

hahaha...And here you were giving me crap for playing golf on my phone to long...  muwahaha.  yeah, we
pay for stuff like that as we age bro.  be 60 in June, time I start thinking 1st..  Fist no Hammer..  hahaha.

Looking forward to getting things going for ya.. I might be putting mine together at same time.. next week I'll pull my larger tent out of the closet for better airflow..  installing new fan kit.  

Did you start any of them autos in the greenhouse bro..?

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2022)

I use to play golf on my phone all the time. Haven't played in almost a year.


----------



## Batman67 (Nov 24, 2022)

Carty said:


> hahaha...And here you were giving me crap for playing golf on my phone to long...  muwahaha.  yeah, we
> pay for stuff like that as we age bro.  be 60 in June, time I start thinking 1st..  Fist no Hammer..  hahaha.
> 
> Looking forward to getting things going for ya.. I might be putting mine together at same time.. next week I'll pull my larger tent out of the closet for better airflow..  installing new fan kit.
> ...


Soaked the 4 x seeds for 20hrs, then in the paper towel method, three roots about 8mm long in 24 hours, 1 x just popped.
I'll check them in about an hour and plant them up in the grow tent. Not wanting to sacrifice any in the grow house just yet, due to the possum eating 3 plants. Will work out a way of keeping the air vent open on the roof and block it off with wire or something, then I will pop 1 or 2 autos in there.

Happy Thanks Giving to Yáll...


----------



## Carty (Nov 26, 2022)

Very nice... sounds like your off to a nice start then bro...  had a great Thanksgiving.

Weedhopper,  I play ultimate Golf game on Android as  Dirty Bird..  level Pro 3.  come get some.   lol.

Today I up potted the 2 Sour Stompers by Mephisto and put them under the Mars Hydro TSW-2000 light.


----------



## Carty (Nov 26, 2022)

As plants mature it's funny how fast a breeding program can change... ya just gotta make choices and cut some heads..  if you think the plant is even questionable and you have others going still...  cull them..

I started off with 10 plants to end up with these 2..





Her structure is perfect and size will NOT be an issue..  He was male #2 who showed sex at day #18..
She showed sex at day 22.  

What this does for an Auto is,  it allows her more veg time and thus larger plants..  my end goal is plants that finish at 3-4ft and pull in at least 2oz..  

Gabagoo will surprise you..


----------



## Carty (Nov 26, 2022)

Okay.. my arm is feeling so much better...  Next week I'll be pulling the big tent out and giving it a good cleaning for one... hahaha.   and, setting up my new Mars Hydro Fan/Filter kit with speed control switch..

My goal is to have ALL Mars Hydro gear via sponsorship..  the TSW-2000 LED light is amazing and the dimmer switch is spoiling me.  instead of raising and lowering the light throughout the grow, you can accomplish the same affect just by turning the light down just a few notches...

Now I need new fans.   haha.

Excited about this new fan installation.  honestly, the one I have is a piece of Junk..  especially comparing it to the 6" inline fan/filter combo they sent me and even included dark black ducting with reflective insulation to reduce nice and light travel.   with that and a speed control switch I can make it affective and relatively quiet.  schaweeetttt.  

Okay Mars Hydro...  you keep sponsoring my gear and I'll keep showing the masses what one can do with it.

Batman67 is getting himself all setup with Mars Hydro gear after seeing my results.. almost the same setup to except his tent is nicer... doh.   hahaha.   best of luck brother.


----------



## Batman67 (Nov 26, 2022)

Yes, I got my Mars Hydro 6 in fan kit yesterday. Because the Black Friday sale in Australia I decided to upgrade to the controller set up. I don't think I need it but for the 20% off sale price, I thought why not.
I will set it up in the tent tomorrow with my 2 x photo AK47's and my new babies. Mr Sparkles and Cinderevil. 
I'm very excited.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

Looking great Carty.
I was playing Golf Rival. Played it for a couple yrs. Just got bored with it guess. Haven't played in over a yr.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)

Dam i had to delete something. Had the wrong thread.


----------



## Carty (Nov 30, 2022)

Carty Comes Outta da Closet........ teehee.

   Okay, so my tent did anyway.  and he's comfortable with who he is so there..

Ever put a 2.5ft x 2ft x 6.7ft tent into a 3ft x 2.5ft closet.. you have to assemble it inside the closet... lol.
Luckily I only had to disassemble it partially.  Got it out fairly quickly.  removed everything and cleaned it up.
Ladybug helped by cleaning the nasty floor for me..

Installed the new Mars Hydro 6" inline fan/filter combo that came with clamps and ducting....  came with a
speed control switch, so thought I'd test it.  I turn switch on and crank it up.. nothing.  I was like wth.  then
within seconds it roared to life.  wow this thang is serious.  I dialed it down to around halfway and finished testing it 
I reinstalled the new light from Mars Hydro I've been running and just need to clean my fans and put them back in... wheeew.


----------



## Carty (Nov 30, 2022)

So, lets run thru this..

Time to unpack the Inline fan/filter speed switch and ducting from my sponsor Mars Hydro


----------



## Batman67 (Nov 30, 2022)

I can't open the attachments Carty.


Carty said:


> Carty Comes Outta da Closet........ teehee.
> 
> Okay, so my tent did anyway.  and he's comfortable with who he is so there..
> 
> ...


I can't open the attachments Carty


----------



## Carty (Nov 30, 2022)

Let's get that tent outta the closet


----------



## Batman67 (Nov 30, 2022)

Your fan set up looks a lot tidier than mine. I can see you attached your filter directly to the motor; I used about 6 inches of ducting, that made it more difficult to hang, so I can rectify that. Did you use 1 x strap around the duct end of the motor and 1 x strap around the filter? Time to fix my set up.


----------



## Carty (Nov 30, 2022)

Things are looking up..

My Gabagoo breedeer is killing it


----------



## Batman67 (Nov 30, 2022)

Who are you? I'm Gabagoo.


----------



## Carty (Nov 30, 2022)

Batman67 said:


> Your fan set up looks a lot tidier than mine. I can see you attached your filter directly to the motor; I used about 6 inches of ducting, that made it more difficult to hang, so I can rectify that. Did you use 1 x strap around the duct end of the motor and 1 x strap around the filter? Time to fix my set up.



Killed my back and hips to do it,  trick is to install the fan 1st using the exterior ducting to keep it in place..
hang it loosely until you get it situated, then secure it to the inside bar.  Oh,  the dang clamp won't tighten
up the joint and it leaks unless you have it aligned perfectly.. it will even whistle.. hahaha.   so that part you did correctly, I didn't have anything to cut the wire with last night...  but it's almost perfect.

as long as my exhuasting temps are below 80f I'm piping it into my other tent, but it's empty atm.. but not for long.... muwahahahaha..

Up next is the Memorial Grow for my friend Matt of Goat & Monkey Seeds..

1 Unreleased Molokai #5 x White Runtz feminized
1 Tester Urkle x White Runtz feminized

and because this makes ya feel the blues, I'm adding the following..
Draig's Blue Ice reg photo
Herijuana x Toxic Blue reg photo
Heri Blue Mist 2010 reg photo

Gives me a total of 8 with 6 needing sexed and allowing for some to be culled.. Final goal is the best 4 ladies will get up potted.  You always want to plant double what you need to allow for males and failures.


----------



## Carty (Nov 30, 2022)

The 2 Sour Stomper fems probably got a little pollen on them, after all I didn't try to isolate them 100%.


----------



## Batman67 (Nov 30, 2022)

So does that mean the Sour Stompers could seed?


----------



## Batman67 (Nov 30, 2022)

Yes, well I'm a goose, I put the filter on the fan and then battled with getting it all in place, then attached the ducting. Hit my head too many times. 
The memorial grow sounds cool, that will be interesting


----------



## Carty (Dec 1, 2022)

Batman67 said:


> So does that mean the Sour Stompers could seed?


Yeah buddy..  hoping to get like 20 to test..  so far they seem a bit small, but then again they are a full week
behind the Gabagoo..  so maybe if I do get a few seeds it will add size in one of the phenotypes eh?  
The Gabagoo I almost wish I'd of shook the male over him like I usually do.  But he had pollen sacs open everywhere and some had even fallen to the dirt after releasing.. probably looking for a sammich.. muwahaha..

I'm lucky, the upper part of my tent removes with 2 zippers.. so I unzipped it to get access to mounting the fan and filter assembly.. then mount the light and do it all correctly.  Took my crippled arse 3 days..   but it looks nice..

Gabagoo x Sour Stomper = Shit Kicker,  GASS,  Sticky Sour Stomper,  Grape Foot,   hahaha.


----------



## Batman67 (Dec 1, 2022)

I know exactly what you mean with crippled arse. My left knee has now decided it doesn't want me getting out of a chair or walking up and down stairs anymore. 
I noticed the top zips off, very handy indeed.
Gabagoo x Sour Stomper sounds like a kiss arse combo.


----------



## Carty (Dec 5, 2022)

How about Goo Foot  hahaha.  I know what everyone is thinking,  Sour Goo.

Thing is, the 2 Sour Stompers on the right are wimps.  Day 27 for them, just a week behind the Gabagoo
should be bigger plants.  Gabagoo is on day 35 and still producing preflower.  She's gonna go 80 days easily and by the time all is said and done, will fill this tent by herself ... hehe.  Gabagoo, Gaba whooo.










Here's Gabagoo at day 35 from seed.  Seeding a plant can make it do wierd things.. usually they finish faster all said and done.  but this Gabagoo is still showing preflower..


----------



## Carty (Dec 10, 2022)

I finally got the light raised up to where I want it..  the dimmer switch does the rest..  Love this TSW-2000
BY Mars Hydro.





I just watered the big girl, she's waiting to go back inside... hehe





I've never had an auto veg out like this before..  this light can do amazing things..


----------



## Carty (Dec 17, 2022)

Well,  it's been a week and I'm still in design mode a bit trying to get both tents going and my back hurting..

I've decided to try and use Mars Hydro's new 6" inline fan to cool both tents by connecting the smaller tent to the larger one with a passive duct connector and leaving lower passive holes open to add to suction.
What's really messing me up is my Gabagoo taking so long to induce flowering.  not sure what is going on but I just feel at day 46 she should be much further along in her budding.

Don't get me wrong, she's a beast of a plant and I can see what she got so big outdoors in Humboldt.












See the Sour Stomper in the back, she is a week behind my Gabagoo in age and she's gonna be done after Christmas...  then again,  the Gabagoo should harvest 5x's more.











Thank you again to Mars Hydro for the best gear I've ever had..  The TSW-2000 is one wicked light..  how I
grew before without a dimmer switch is beyond me..   gonna be nice to be able to flower both tents at the same time knowing their new 6" Inline Mars Hydro filter combo is doing it's job also....


----------



## Carty (Dec 17, 2022)

Things are getting real interesting to..  just started a memorial grow for my buddy Matt of Goat & Monkey seeds, RIP Matt..   growing his Molokai #5 x White Runtz and 2 Urkle x WR, all fem's.
and to make 4 I added a D'Grape Fire from another Sponsor of mine.

Up at the same time as these in the small tent will be:  Jungle Spice by Bodhi..
Reproduced by Left Handed Seeds this is a wicked cross between a Congolese Hash Making strain and
88 G13 Hashplant..
*Thier Description: *
Big bold Congolese hash plant fusion. Thick buds with a long lasting balanced effect. Hashy incense pine cone terps. Best of both worlds with this vintage crusty indica meets sticky landrace mind jewel. Unique and special line… 9-10 weeks.


----------



## Carty (Dec 17, 2022)

1 week old under this light...  Molokai #5 x White Runtz up potted after just a week..






Urkle and a 2nd Urkle a few days old





D'Grape Fire


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2022)

Looking good as usual Carty. Great job brother.


----------



## Carty (Dec 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good as usual Carty. Great job brother.


Hey Brother, what up?
     Gabagoo is finally beginning to build buds and not bud sites.  I guess she wanted to make an entrance eh?  I've never had a pheno grow like this but with the AK47 in her genetics it's obviously possible.
However, she's at day 47 and and IMHO as an auto should be much further along.  I'm beginning to worry  these are the seeds that came back from Canada when Reibsi hit them with his Auto Affie, that, wasn't really a true auto..  Just a nickname for a fast finishing Afghani strain that is wicked he says.

That would make sense according to what I'm seeing with her.







Barefrog to the rescue.   




So cool when friends say, hey Carty, I have some of those if you need them back.  The fact his says Magoo
on them when I sent them says these are true F1 seeds from the very first breeding because Magoo was a pheno we nicknamed.  Agoo was part of this beginning and you can see the size of her.




Below you can see the resemblance between the Magoo pheno A on the left and the structure of
the current plant.  the more I dig the more I realize what I've forgotten..





Sour60/AK47 x Blue Streak F3 made up Magoo who was added to the mix of things for flavor.. the Blue Streak F3 also makes other pheno's finish quicker, but not this one obviously.. lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2022)

The ones you sent me just said Gabagoo on the package.
Hope everything turns out like you want. Love the Gabagoo.


----------



## Carty (Dec 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The ones you sent me just said Gabagoo on the package.
> Hope everything turns out like you want. Love the Gabagoo.


Yeah, yours are probably F2... the ones I just got back from Barefrog are the original F1 stock I made all the pheno's from..  Lemon Gabagoo, Magoo, Gabagoo, Agoo are all offspring of the Gabagoo experiment I just kinda dropped and others grew them out..  especially Argo's Gardens up in Colorado said everyone loved it and asked for it..  but his new job has taken up more of his time these days.  He still has seeds.

I now have 24 seeds of original Gabagoo that needs to have a big full on seeding run done one day and with all them seeds, give more pheno's to choose from.  I'd like to find a nice 3ft finisher that would pull in about 3oz ea.  But, still finish in 75 days max..  this big girl I have going is already on day 48 and has a long ways to go yet..  Be nice if she can finish flowering within a month.  80 days would be acceptable for her size.

Seeds off her will be ready way before the plant is,  so I'll have to be watching them.  Now these seeds should be fun to work with because the Gabagoo male I used was not a towering male, showed sex in 18 days..  that OFFSPRING will be worth a test grow.

If ANYONE can start a test grow just after the first of the year, maybe mid Jan..  then I'd gladly send you a little handful of seeds to test for me see how these turn out..  please, only serious testers..  pm me


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

Ill see how many of the F2 i have left. If i have enough ill try and get me a male and female where i can make some seeds on my next grow. Im trying to get the time to get my Pantry built and put me a grow room in that big pantry. To cold to grow outside.
Its supposed to be 10 degrees thursday night.


----------



## Carty (Dec 19, 2022)

10 Isn't a degree..   It's a, well, a hot arse chick..   hahaha.  got down to 48 last night, not to bad tonight so far at 57.  I think we've realized we're stuck here in the swamp.  Or back out west, but doubt it.. $$$  this
place is pretty cheap to live in.. and it's usually warm.  

Hey bro, if your not really setup for doing that, no worries.  Like I said, I have 24 seeds now and what I really need is someone who can do a full on seeding to make a thousand seeds.  I tested that many before, I finger test all my outgoing seeds that I make with light pressure, if they don't crack they go.. most don't.

Be a good time for you to have a nice small setup to run some smaller autos eh?  just stay with full on Indica Autos and they tend to stay around 2ft..  u have any?


----------



## Carty (Dec 19, 2022)

The Molokai #5 x White Runtz





The one Sour Stomper just keeps a stacking here at day 42


----------



## Carty (Dec 22, 2022)

So, I was looking at the #2 Sour Stomper and I see a dark thing attempting to break out of the calyx already.
some just make seeds faster then others..

Sour Stomper x Gabagoo =  STOMP






I thought about naming it Sour Goo, but honestly, how many thought the same thing?  Carty has to be different,  "Dare to be Different" has been my modo for 40 years.  why change now.  STOMP it is.

So, with seeds pushing out of their homes, I had to make the decision to cut her down a bit early to avoid losing any seeds to the dirt.   Her sister doesn't appear to be seeded at all..  you can tell because none of her hairs are turning orange yet like this one had..  a while ago too..  showing she was trying to finish along with her babies.   Seeded plants usually finish faster.

This is her a week ago


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2022)

I like the Sour Goo name.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2022)

Carty said:


> So, I was looking at the #2 Sour Stomper and I see a dark thing attempting to break out of the calyx already.
> some just make seeds faster then others..
> 
> Sour Stomper x Gabagoo =  STOMP
> ...


Could you just put some window screen under the plant on top of the pots to catch any fallen seeds? That way you could let it ripen a bit more?


----------



## Carty (Dec 23, 2022)

I was thinking the same thing, except fly paper.  EZ PZ.   It was a radical decision because the plant really wasn't going to harvest much like her sister will..  so cut her down and so far I've plucked 6 visible seeds, check for more in 2wks after a good dry..   appreciate the advice  oldfogey.


----------



## Carty (Dec 23, 2022)

Mixed Feelings....  The Gabagoo I'm running that I seeded a wee bit during preflower.  limits the amount of seeds produced because there is not many hairs exposed yet.. works great,  I get about 25 -  40 seeds off a plant doing it this way and thus don't lost my entire plant to seed production..
It looks like she is going to be a monster, and next time much more LST..  but it's the very long  flowering I have a hard time with..  if this is day 52,  looking at what, 85 days at least.   DOH 

But this Gabagoo AK47 Pheno is a beast of a plant...  she was born November 1st,  sexed on the 18th and -had pollen dropped on her around the 20 - 22nd..  and I do see seed production and her I'll do the fly paper thing because it will be a while before she is finished while the seeds are done in 6wks..
check her out..  Day 52 from seed,  Gabagoo Auto Flower by Carty back in 2008 or so.















Luckily my flower stacker nutrients just arrived, ran out, and that stuff is magical.. especially if you start using it at onset of flowering on..  I want to see if it will help her at this stage..


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2022)

Love the Gabagoo brother Carty. She is an awesome plant to grow.


----------



## Carty (Dec 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Love the Gabagoo brother Carty. She is an awesome plant to grow.


Thanks man...  not sure this is the Pheno I want to work though.  Day 54 today and she still is not forming buds persay..  she has plenty of budsites, just not building up..  her leaf structure shows Sativa dom, but I sure don't want an auto that take 80 to 90 days to finish.  No, she'd be great for an outdoor auto if you want a Monster.  So these seeds will probably go as that.  Monster Gabagoo .


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2022)

I love growing outside. Can't wait for spring.


----------



## Carty (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I love growing outside. Can't wait for spring.


Then you sir are the perfect person to send some of these seeds to...  just harvested 5 and looks like they could use another week like I usually run seeds.. 6wks.  so look forward to running a few outside and see if they all maintain this pheno I'm calling:  Gabagoo  " Beast Mode " .   hehe.


----------



## Carty (Dec 31, 2022)

Well, before the Mars Hydro crew beats me up,  I'd best get to work on my setup.   LOL.

Today I finally finished raising my light up as far as it will go without relocating my inline fan.. ugh.  My plant still hits the light.  and why I am calling it Gabagoo "Beast Mode" and already have volunteers to test grow this spring.  and she is a beast.   Last night I spent an hour doing a big defoilage to her.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2022)

Lots and lots of bud sites brother.


----------



## Carty (Jan 2, 2023)

Mars Hydro to the rescue....

During the big freeze of our week long winter in Fl.  It got pretty cold in our house.  It was 29 degrees outside for a few days and our heater decided to barely work..  after a few hours it was still 64 degrees inside.  Hmmm, what to do.

Remove plants from large tent with all the Mars Hydro gear in it..   turned off the inline fan, zipped up the tent and waited for half an hour.   Checked, tent temperature inside was 101f.   so I cranked up the inline exhaust fan all the way and pulled the 6" ducting out and to the doorway..

Within 2hrs our 1000sq ft place was 72F.  

We used this for 5 days, was very comfortable..  THANK YOU TOO


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 2, 2023)

Grower’s ingenuity at it finest


----------



## Carty (Jan 6, 2023)

Thank you sir...  hehe.   why one of my old grower handles on Planet Skunk was McGyver.. lol
My 1st light was an old oven range hood with 12 spiral CFL lights, and the fan still worked... hahaha.

check out what this Mars Hydro light can do







Molokai Frost #5 by CTG x White Runtz created by Matt of Goat & Monkey Seeds as a tester 





Urkle x White Runtz also a tester strain of Matts I believe he decided to use.. 

D'Grape Fire in the rear by my buddy Oldsog who also sponsors me with seed stock to grow out.



All were just topped a few days ago,  Molokai #5 a good week ago..  as you can see they are thirsty already for their AM drink


----------



## Batman67 (Jan 6, 2023)

Legendary. I love to read from The Master.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2023)

Batman67 said:


> Legendary. I love to read from The Master.





cartmans head is already big enough without you stoking the coals!

like Bob Marley once said , “ I remember when , we used to live in a Government yard in Trenchtown.”


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

Yeah,,stop it. His head is going to get so big he will fall over.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

I bought a Spider Farmer SF 4000 from Lesso. Never used LEDs before. That fker is bright. Just curious of your thoughts on hanging distance. They don't come with a dimmer but it can be adjusted by removing the ballast and using a screwdriver in the back. But I'm curious how hanging distance at 100%.
Use to all i had to do was use the back of my hand and feel for heat,, but im guessing LEDs or different.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jan 6, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Use to all i had to do was use the back of my hand and feel for heat,, but im guessing LEDs or different.


That's what I do with my LEDs, especially during flower. In veg the lights are so bright they don't have to be very close. I guess that's when dimming them can reduce some power usage, but I only dim them when I can't keep the room or tent cool without turning on the AC.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

Thanks brother, that is some good info i will put in my hat. Ive got a learning curve coming with these LEDs. I still haven't got my grow room ready,,so im gathering info on what to expect when I'm ready to rock and roll.
I keep hearing ppl talk about bleaching,, something i have never dealt with using my HOT5s.


----------



## Carty (Sunday at 2:54 AM)

The Master is in the house, bow to him.   See, it didn't go to my head.  but I do come from English Royalty and are founders of the State of Maryland with my family Coat of Arms on the State Flag and my Ravens helmets & jerseys..   So I guess it's '' Lord Master ''  to you commoners..  bow to him, bow to the king of refuge.  hahaha.

Nice light weedhopper ..  and your right, unlike my awesome Mars Hydro TSW-2000 with it's dimmer switch right up front..  the SF requires you to remove the ballast, flip it over and remove a rubber plug that water proofs it.. to access the small phillips screwdriver screw and crank it up to 100% as they have it set on about 80%..  easy enough to do and since these lights last so dang long, it's safe to turn all the way up.  But, run it 1st and see if you need to.. they recommend you not messing with their lights so... hmm?

Start out with the light raised as high as you can get it like 4-5ft.  as they get used to it bring it down a foot a week for 2wks..  At 2ft your at a good height for starting or vegging early plants..  the closest you ever want it is 18".   BUT,  my Gabagoo Beast is an inch from my light and although it does show a wee bit of stress, it's handling it better then I thought at 80% power to full..   so as your buds get close to finishing is when I'd bring it closer then 2ft.


----------



## Carty (Sunday at 2:57 AM)

Batman67 said:


> Legendary. I love to read from The Master.


Hey Batman,  how are things going for you buddy..   and I appreciate you feeding my Eggo,  what, oh Ego..
hahaha.
Do you have a grow thread going yet that I can follow and see how your plants are doing?  you get your tent setup yet or still running things in your green house.  ?   

wishing you the best of luck..


----------



## Carty (Sunday at 3:03 AM)

Next up in the Mars Hydro tent...  

I'll be growing some of Goat & Monkey Genetics and 2 of my newest Auto creations to test them out..

6 -  ECSD x White Runtz feminized by G & M

2 -  STOMP =  Gabagoo by Carty x Sour Stomper by Mephisto.

The seeds by Matt were floated for 24hrs and already had small tails exposed, unheard of..  My 2 STOMP seeds were just cracking open..


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 7:16 AM)

Carty said:


> Next up in the Mars Hydro tent...
> 
> I'll be growing some of Goat & Monkey Genetics and 2 of my newest Auto creations to test them out..
> 
> ...




all the best on this cycle!

yep , all the G&M seeds i germinated were very vigorous and some popped tails in less than 24 hours

most of the 10 flavors we grew had very thick stalks during the first 45 days which made me happy because they all went outdoors where the wind blows across the prairie , many times in the 40-70 mph all day and night sustained winds..

it is a horrible thing to see what sustained 60 mph winds do to a cannabis garden if they are not healthy and have 500 stakes supporting them

someone has to do it so it may as well be moi


----------



## Batman67 (Sunday at 6:39 PM)

Carty said:


> Hey Batman,  how are things going for you buddy..   and I appreciate you feeding my Eggo,  what, oh Ego..
> hahaha.
> Do you have a grow thread going yet that I can follow and see how your plants are doing?  you get your tent setup yet or still running things in your green house.  ?
> 
> wishing you the best of luck..


Hey Carty, 
Got my tent set up. The grow house just wasn't cutting it. Not enough good weather.
I haven't been in contact for a while as I have been off work due to stress. Haven't had a good run lately. My plants are keeping me going, made quite a few mistakes, corrected most and I am just about to flip my Photo AK47's to flower. Held them as long as I could so the Auto's Cinderevil and Mr Sparkles I got from you could get to the point of flower (as they are all in the one tent) My next grow I will do Auto's on their own so I can do a journal.
I'm Batman, over and out.


----------



## boo (Sunday at 6:51 PM)

carty , why don't you train your colas down horizontal, you can keep them away from the lights and increase your yield...bondage dude, bondage...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 6:59 PM)

boo said:


> carty , why don't you train your colas down horizontal, you can keep them away from the lights and increase your yield...bondage dude, bondage...


My plants can take a lot of bondage keeping them away from the lights I’ve had L shaped colas and S shaped colas but they turned out fine. Some grows just stretch more than others and you gotta do what you gotta do I’ve not lost a plant to bondage yet.


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Tuesday at 7:29 PM)

boo said:


> carty , why don't you train your colas down horizontal, you can keep them away from the lights and increase your yield...bondage dude, bondage...


I agree.  You could fill the tent wall to wall and keep it half the height with great colas if you trained them.  I torture the crap out of my plants to keep them where I want them to stay.  Great looking flower so far for sure!!!


----------



## Carty (Yesterday at 1:35 AM)

boo said:


> carty , why don't you train your colas down horizontal, you can keep them away from the lights and increase your yield...bondage dude, bondage...


I used to bend plants so much over at Planet Skunk days that I changed my name to Bender for a few years.

Problem is room.  If all I had in the tent was this beast,  I'd do just that, used to call it open SCROGging.  but if I do that here, my other 3 plants would never receive light..  sucks.   and I've never had an auto go 100 freaken days either.  Here she is at day 72.









Topping her worked out great or she'd be huge in height..









Urkle x White Runtz by G&M









D'Grape Fire by Oldsogcoc


----------



## Batman67 (Yesterday at 1:37 AM)

A slow Auto?


----------



## Carty (Yesterday at 1:40 AM)

Sativa dom..  when I made Gabagoo I had to use the only 3 seeds that were not crushed upon arrival..  out of the 3 all of them were super short Sour60 dominant plants.. so Gabagoo had not been a huge plant.
However, the AK47 Pheno finally showed up to play and BAM..  and she's for sure an auto.. why I call her Beast Mode.   I've got about 40 seeds, and the male was a shorter Gabagoo so who knows what will come out.  I have Ness doing a test grow here soon.


----------



## Batman67 (Yesterday at 1:42 AM)

Carty said:


> Sativa dom..  when I made Gabagoo I had to use the only 3 seeds that were not crushed upon arrival..  out of the 3 all of them were super short Sour60 dominant plants.. so Gabagoo had not been a huge plant.
> However, the AK47 Pheno finally showed up to play and BAM..  and she's for sure an auto.. why I call her Beast Mode.   I've got about 40 seeds, and the male was a shorter Gabagoo so who knows what will come out.  I have Ness doing a test grow here soon.


I just checked my tent. 3 out of 4 Cinderevil started to flower, 1 of 1 Mr Sparkles flowering, I have 2 x Photo AK47's Bloody huge just set them to 12/12. See how I go.
Exciting times


----------



## Carty (Yesterday at 1:43 AM)

Up next....  growing for Matt in his honor and memory..   Be posting here and in a preservation thread I have going..

So far 5 of 6 ECSD x White Runtz have popped up and are green..   waiting for a few of my own testers to come along and play..  STOMP.  Gabagoo x Sour Stomper.


----------



## Batman67 (Yesterday at 1:44 AM)

Exciting times ahead.... Matt will be looking down in you and be sending those positive vibes your way.


----------



## Carty (Yesterday at 1:57 AM)

More recent updates

Molokai Frost #5 by CTG over in Hawaii who donated a cutting to Matt of both is #3 and #5 MK's..
Matt never really released these but they had just passed tester phase..  #5 was his favorite so when he gave me a few seeds I kept 1 feminized for me.  and here she is and OMG.. 

We had talked about hitting a few strains of his with some Jamaican Blue pollen I have from friends in Michigan..  so who knows, may just paint a branch..   she sure is getting big.


----------



## Carty (Yesterday at 2:02 AM)

Batman67 said:


> Exciting times ahead.... Matt will be looking down in you and be sending those positive vibes your way.


Thanks man...  I'll put aside some seeds for ya ok.  You've earned a bonus pack sir.   hahaha.   One Love my Brother waaaay across the pond..  I have another 10 strains of Matt's gear arriving soon and because they are mostly F2 stock, we will not be using it to do any preservations..  Only sealed original stock will be used and probably go thru a few packs at a time to find a beautiful female and then just reverse her..

Another bro has been saving breeder packs of 200 - 300 seeds directly from Matt working with him..  so these are perfect for the Legacy Preservation..

So,  I'll most likely be offering some up soon ok...  yak soon


----------



## Batman67 (Yesterday at 2:04 AM)

Thank you, Carty, 
I would be proud and honoured to grow some of Matt's seeds. 
Thank you
Blessed by the brotherhood


----------



## Carty (Today at 1:50 AM)

Cool,  I have donations rolling in so we'll get some to ya in a birthday card ok...

Ok GUYS..  Bender is in the building.  After being razzed on for not doing proper LST work,  I had to do
something about it.   and I think it turned out pretty good.   I had to bend most branches inward across the plant,  what ya think?

*Before





After





You can see the Molokai #5 in the background now..










*


----------



## Carty (Today at 1:57 AM)

While she was out having bondage done to her,  I wanted to show you the other Goat & Monkey strains I had already started in Matt's Memory..

This TSW-2000 is incredible and the more I use it and get used to what it can do the better things grow..

So glad I topped all of these and will be a common practice during these grows after watching a You Tube video..  if not for topping her, she'd be past the light already. 







*Urkle x White Runtz feminized by Goat & Monkey Genetics*





*D'Grape Fire by Oldsog



*


----------



## bigsur51 (Today at 8:38 AM)

they are looking happy my Friend!


----------



## boo (Today at 10:05 AM)

I have gorilla tents sitting in the warehouse if they are of any interest to you… you’re welcome to stop by and take a look at them and see if they would work for you


----------



## CrashMagnet (Today at 10:17 AM)

Any tents around that are taller than 80"? I've been thinking of ditching the tent and just putting up walls in its place. I would get almost 36" more in height. Finding a taller tent would be a lot less work, though.


----------



## Carty (15 minutes ago)

bigsur51 said:


> they are looking happy my Friend!


Thanks bro..  having a hard time trying to figure out what is next, someone sent me like 10 more strains of Goat & Monkey as a gift to grow on this thread.. how cool, super cool dude..  wink wink


boo said:


> I have gorilla tents sitting in the warehouse if they are of any interest to you… you’re welcome to stop by and take a look at them and see if they would work for you


I'm maxed out now with the 2 tents, but getting things dialed in better and better.. this dang Gabagoo Beast messed me up a bit, did not expect her to get so big..  but, I listened to ya'll and did some creative LST bending her inward into bare spots..  did some LST on the big arse Molokai Frost #5 x WR.









CrashMagnet said:


> Any tents around that are taller than 80"? I've been thinking of ditching the tent and just putting up walls in its place. I would get almost 36" more in height. Finding a taller tent would be a lot less work, though.


My Gorilla Lite Tent has the ability to add an extension of 18" to it that just zips on.. think I need to price it, although $ is tight.. 
I'll be flipping these photo periods from birth, at first anyway.  grew like this for years and the plants still get to 3-4ft.  

ok, back to staring at the boob tube..


----------

